# Espuma RD50 Tyre Dressing



## Tips

Can anyone who uses Espuma RD50 Tyre Dressing tell me what colour the dressing is please? (is it a yellow liquid)

I'm a big fan of Gtechniq T1 for its durability, but I'm finding the glossy tyre levels too hard to live with.

I'm a big fan of Zaino Z-16 for it's lovely satin looks but the durability is poor during the winter months.

I'm currently testing AS Highstyle but again the gloss levels takes a few days to settle down.
Espuma RD50 sounds ideal for me, it leaves a matt/satin finish, is waterproof, lasts for ages and has built in tyre protectants. :thumb:

Any Espuma RD50 Tyre Dressing fans out there?


----------



## stangalang

It's yellow ish tips :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Cheers my man - Is RD50 as good as the write ups suggest?

Matt/satin finish.
Waterproof.
Long lasting durability.
It sounds exactly like the tyre dressing I'm after, T1 durability + Zaino Z-16 looks :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Why is colour important lol?

It's just a shame with espuma it's flat rate or like £20 shipping


----------



## Tips

Spoony said:


> Why is colour important lol?


Hi Spoony

I tested an unknown sample of tyre dressing on my tyres recently, and it was a yellow coloured translucent liquid, it gave me the low sheen and the durability I was always after.

I've just applied AS Highstyle (same yellow colour) thinking it's the same dressing, but it's too shiny on my tyres in comparison to the unknown sample tried earlier.

It sounds like Espuma RD50 long tyre dressing is the same stuff as the sample I'm trying to identify.


----------



## stangalang

Or go to our favourite walk in detailing store


----------



## Tips

stangalang said:


> Or go to our favourite walk in detailing store


Now, why didn't I think of that 

Thanks again Matt :thumb:

nothing on the website, I'll pop round for a chat with the shiny peeps :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN

Spoony said:


> Why is colour important lol?
> 
> It's just a shame with espuma it's flat rate or like £20 shipping


a total joke mate is what that unrealistic cost is


----------



## Tips

Somebody out there sell me a sample of Espuma RD50


----------



## Junior Bear

I'm loving the car chem red gel ATM


----------



## Geordie_1982

Found it on a certain bidding site for £34.99 + £9.99 p+p


----------



## Tips

Geordie_1982 said:


> Found it on a certain bidding site for £34.99 + £9.99 p+p


Aye same here


----------



## IanG

Yes It's definitely got a yellow tinge to it

My favourite tyre dressing


----------



## Tips

IanG said:


> Yes It's definitely got a yellow tinge to it
> 
> My favourite tyre dressing


Fancy selling me a wee sample?


----------



## IanG

Tips said:


> Fancy selling me a wee sample?


Not really but I'll send you a sample free of charge


----------



## Geordie_1982

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Espuma-0314-05-RD50-Long-Dressing/dp/B0058GW18A


----------



## Junior Bear

I'd buy a litre of it, but 5litres is way too much, taking into account how long it's meant to last. As a hobby detailer I'd never need that much


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> I'd buy a litre of it, but 5litres is way too much, taking into account how long it's meant to last. As a hobby detailer I'd never need that much


Same here - a litre of RD50 would be more than enough for me. :thumb:

250ml of Gtechniq T1 has lasted me nearly a year :doublesho


----------



## Tips

IanG said:


> Not really but I'll send you a sample free of charge


PM sent :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN

anyone else supply a sample??


----------



## Tips

I'd buy MOAR if available.


----------



## Tips

IanG said:


> Not really but I'll send you a sample free of charge


Thanks for the Espuma RD50 sample Ian, I didn't expect so much. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Share!


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Share!


This stuff is like gold dust, If I can source some more RD50, then you'll be the first to receive some JB


----------



## Junior Bear

How much would the cost of 5ltrs be between two of us?


----------



## M4D YN

Junior Bear said:


> How much would the cost of 5ltrs be between two of us?


:lol::lol::lol: wait for the price


----------



## Junior Bear

It's £34 on their site. Not sure of postage though


----------



## M4D YN

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Espuma-5L...aultDomain_3&hash=item27c2bfb51e#ht_702wt_952

cheapest out


----------



## Tips

£34.99 + £10 delivery :doublesho

.... I'd be happy to buy a litre of it with a small group share between the five of us :thumb:

... but let me try out the 'wee' sample I have first.


----------



## Junior Bear

5 way split FTW!


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> 5 way split FTW!


On it like a car bonnet 

£9 plus postage for a litre, and someone gets to keep the pretty can. :thumb:


----------



## Tips

I wonder if the Shiny peeps have it stock?

Matt aka stangalang told me they have it to buy - but I couldn't find it on their website.


----------



## Junior Bear

I reckon £12.50 each should cover cost of bottles, packaging and postage


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> I reckon £12.50 each should cover cost of bottles, packaging and postage


To put it in perspective JB, 1 litre of Gtechniq T1 is £39.95 :doublesho


----------



## Junior Bear

Bargain then?


I have 4 1ltr flip top Bottles in My ampulla basket ready to purchase if people wanna join in on this

I can be trusted


----------



## Tips

I trust ya JB :thumb:

... just need three more peeps.


----------



## Tips

I better get a shift on and slap this sample on my tyres


----------



## cyberstretch

I'm interested. This was on my wanted list but couldn't justify the quantity and price so this is a good idea !


----------



## Moggytom

Got a pik of the stuff In action ? I'd join in the split running very low on my megs endurance so looking for some more stuff


----------



## DMH-01

I should be putting an order in with Espuma soon, I could add it in if you want :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

That's five of us then?


----------



## Moggytom

Looks like it


----------



## jlw41

First dibs if anyone pulls out :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

DMH-01 said:


> I should be putting an order in with Espuma soon, I could add it in if you want :thumb:


When were you thinking of ordering?


----------



## DMH-01

Junior Bear said:


> When were you thinking of ordering?


Probably at the weekend matey.


----------



## Moggytom

Seen a pik in the other thread well up for it


----------



## Junior Bear

Ok I'm prepared to wait if it's for definite

However if anybody would definitely like to get the ball rolling now I'm happy to crack on with ordering the product and the bottles once payments are Recieved


----------



## Moggytom

Let me know who to pay haha which ever of you to are doin it


----------



## Junior Bear

Bottles are £7ish delivered, product is around £45, postage is around £3.50

So 66\5 is

£13.20

That's not including packaging cost, I don't mid sorting that


----------



## DMH-01

I could do it for £12.50 delivered RM 1st Class if people don't mind waiting a couple of days.


----------



## Junior Bear

Let us know when you want payment matey


----------



## Tips

Hi Dan - I'm prepared to wait for your good self to get the RD50 dressing.

Please let me know when you want paying up as soon as you need/calculate it :thumb:

Tips


----------



## DMH-01

I'll start a list of names...

1. DMH-01
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## Tips

Add me please Dan :thumb:

1. DMH-01
2. Tips
3.
4.
5


----------



## sistersvisions

I'd be interested in some if someone drops out...


----------



## Moggytom

Add me to the list please 

1. DMH-01
2. Tips
3. Mk4ibizatom


----------



## jlw41

Presuming its 

4. Junior bear
5. cyberstretch? if not me (jlw41)?


----------



## IanG

Tips said:


> Thanks for the Espuma RD50 sample Ian, I didn't expect so much. :thumb:


No problem hope it gives you good results on your tyres :wave:


----------



## Junior Bear

Thanks for putting me on the list, would have been rubbish to miss out on my own idea lol!


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Thanks for putting me on the list, would have been rubbish to miss out on my own idea lol!


I did (ahem) PM you an hour ago to tell you about the list :wave:


----------



## Tips

IanG said:


> No problem hope it gives you good results on your tyres :wave:


I've just put my name forward for buying a litre of RD50 without even testing your sample, it's the DW way.























Thanks again Ian for your generosity.


----------



## IanG

Tips said:


> I've just put my name forward for buying a litre of RD50 without even testing your sample, it's the DW way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again Ian for your generosity.


Guarantee you'll like it

I bought 5 litres a good while ago without even trying it! This was based on a review that Caledonia did


----------



## cyberstretch

I'm definitely in . Sorry for the delay guys - my turn to do dinner for the sprogs


----------



## jlw41

thats the lot then :thumb:

1. DMH-01
2. Tips
3. Mk4ibizatom
4. Junior bear 
5. cyberstretch

Ill get 5L and split it in the near future if more people are interested


----------



## Moggytom

Wahoo


----------



## cyberstretch

jlw41 said:


> thats the lot then :thumb:
> 
> 1. DMH-01
> 2. Tips
> 3. Mk4ibizatom
> 4. Junior bear
> 5. cyberstretch
> 
> Ill get 5L and split it in the near future if more people are interested


If its as good as they say i will probably have another one as i have a 4x4 with tyre walls as high as the dover cliffs so will be using more than most :lol:


----------



## Junior Bear

Caledonia is a wise man indeed, after having him train me on a rotary few weeks back I trust his judgement on a lot of things!


----------



## jlw41

Junior Bear said:


> Caledonia is a wise man indeed, after having him train me on a rotary few weeks back I trust his judgement on a lot of things!


Be good to see your 5's thoughts on it as well :thumb:


----------



## Tips

DMH-01 said:


> I should be putting an order in with Espuma soon, I could add it in if you want :thumb:


Dan, are you ordering any more Espuma goodies?

The Espuma Revolution Acid Free Wheel Cleaner looks tasty (not in the literal sense) at £13 for 5 litres in concentrated form :doublesho

Also the Espuma Activo Hi-Foaming Snow Foam (comparable to Bilt Hambers Autofoam) is non caustic, non wax stripping, easy rinse snow foam is £11 for 5 litres









As for the Aspuma Astro Car Conditioner with built in rinse aid at £13.55 for 5 litres.









Prices & products too good to be true.


----------



## Junior Bear

Why is the rd50 such a massive price difference to their other stuff?!


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Why is the rd50 such a massive price difference to their other stuff?!


It's the silicon added to the dressing for durability which bumps up the price me thinks.


----------



## Tips

jlw41 said:


> thats the lot then


jlw41

I'll pass you a 'wee' sample of RD50 gratis when the one litre arrives, at least it will keep the wolves at bay, and you can see for yourself what the fuss is all about. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Go and slap that sample on ya tyres tips! I wanna see it


----------



## JBirchy

Tips said:


> Dan, are you ordering any more Espuma goodies?
> 
> The Espuma Revolution Acid Free Wheel Cleaner looks tasty (not in the literal sense) at £13 for 5 litres in concentrated form :doublesho
> 
> Also the Espuma Activo Hi-Foaming Snow Foam (comparable to Bilt Hambers Autofoam) is non caustic, non wax stripping, easy rinse snow foam is £11 for 5 litres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Aspuma Astro Car Conditioner with built in rinse aid at £13.55 for 5 litres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prices & products too good to be true.


Tips ma man...

I've been using Espuma Revolution for ages, if i'd have known you fancied it i'd have thrown a small sample in with the shampoo!

It's tremendous stuff and dilutes down really well whilst giving great cleaning power!

Do tell, is the RD50 as good as folk say it is?

JB


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Go and slap that sample on ya tyres tips! I wanna see it


If it's not raining oop North tmoz - then I'll have a go and report findings on 'ere.

If it's the same stuff as the mysterious sample I tried a few weeks back, it looks and smells exactly the same.

RD50 has a T1 like gloss shine initially, but after a few days in settles into a lovely low satin sheen, with great water beading on the tyres and I got nearly five weeks durability from one coat :doublesho


----------



## jlw41

Tips said:


> jlw41
> 
> I'll pass you a 'wee' sample of RD50 gratis when the one litre arrives, at least it will keep the wolves at bay, and you can see for yourself what the fuss is all about. :thumb:


:thumb: Wow thanks Tips very kind of you! drop us a PM at some point when your's arrives


----------



## Tips

JBirchy said:


> Tips ma man...
> 
> I've been using Espuma Revolution for ages, if i'd have known you fancied it i'd have thrown a small sample in with the shampoo!


Aaargh - death by samples.

I'll send you a squizz of RD50 if you want JB









I tried a sample a few weeks back and I was bowled over with the T1 like durability and the Z-16 like low sheen finish.


----------



## Tips

jlw41 said:


> :thumb: Wow thanks Tips very kind of you! drop us a PM at some point when your's arrives


At this price, it would be rude not to share in the good stuff


----------



## Junior Bear

How does it stand up against wheel cleaners such as bilberry diluted 10:1 for example?


----------



## JBirchy

Junior Bear said:


> How does it stand up against wheel cleaners such as bilberry diluted 10:1 for example?


Personally mate, i think it has the edge when it comes to cleaning power. I liked Bilberry too (went through 5L of the stuff just before i bought Revolution) but i found i didn't really get much bite when diluted 10:1. I thought 4:1 it was brilliant. However Revolution at 10:1 really gives you great cleaning power. Still works well at 20:1!


----------



## jlw41

:doublesho

5000ml / 75ml (per application if its similar to T1) = 66.6 applications

and if each application lasts 5 weeks that's 6.4 years worth of tyre dressing


----------



## IanG

Junior Bear said:


> How does it stand up against wheel cleaners such as bilberry diluted 10:1 for example?


I've used it at 20:1 and it's still an effective wheel cleaner

I haven't used Bilberry but have used AB Very Cherry and it cleaned as well as that did at 10:1

Remember if you are buying the prices on the web need to have VAT added 
:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Sorry I ain't responded I've only just got in.

I'll drop everyone on the list a PM in a bit about payment etc.

Espuma Revolution is one of my favourite wheel cleaners and does take some beating. I first started using it a couple of years ago as it was the only product that managed to clean up some alloys I had at the time.


----------



## Junior Bear

No no no I meant how does the tyre dressing stand up against wheel cleaners

Bilberry at 10:1 for example lol


Sorry for the confusion


----------



## JBirchy

Junior Bear said:


> No no no I meant how does the tyre dressing stand up against wheel cleaners
> 
> Bilberry at 10:1 for example lol
> 
> Sorry for the confusion


Ahh i see what you're saying, sorry. You are right though, Bilberry is a mega tyre cleaner!

Over to these boys who've used the dressing... :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

My wash routine involves cleaning the tyres with an old noodle mitt after I've washed everything else, no doubt the wheel cleaner I spray gets on the tyres too. would be good to have a dressing that doesn't need to be reapplied everytime.


----------



## stangalang

I've not really come across a tyre dressing that stands up well to wheel cleaners, and doubt this will either in fairness. Perhaps use a foam head on your sprayer for a touch more control? Or add a bit of permanon to your fave water based tyre dressing for some added durability


----------



## Spoony

Junior Bear said:


> How does it stand up against wheel cleaners such as bilberry diluted 10:1 for example?


Revolution is better


----------



## Junior Bear

I might just soak a microfibre in wash solution and rub it on the wheel faces, I couldn't give a **** about swirls on wheels tbh lol


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> My wash routine involves cleaning the tyres with an old noodle mitt after I've washed everything else, no doubt the wheel cleaner I spray gets on the tyres too. would be good to have a dressing that doesn't need to be reapplied everytime.


I dunno mate, we'll soon find out









When I used the sample RD50, I cleaned the alloys first with wheel cleaner, then applied the tyre dressing. In the subsequent 5 weeks, I blasted the alloys clean twice without any wheel cleaners and noticed the dressed tyres were still water resistant with the RD50


----------



## Moggytom

Can't wait


----------



## Tips

All I hear is good stuff about Espuma from professional detailer peeps, so:-

Are they fantastic products at incredibly good value.









OR are they run of the mill products at run of the mill prices.


----------



## Tips

They've got Lambs Wool Wash Mitts at £2.58 each.

I need to sit down. :doublesho




... they do look like synthetic wool mitts to me, but my wheel woolies are synthetic wool, and my Adam's wash pad is synthetic wool, and you get quicker drying times with these synthetics products, and you don't get musty smelling damp wool either that gets holes in them after a year or so.


----------



## stangalang

Tips said:


> They've got Lambs Wool Wash Mitts at £2.58 each.
> 
> I need to sit down. :doublesho
> 
> ... they do look like synthetic wool mitts to me, but my wheel woolies are synthetic, and my Adam's wash pad is synthetic, and you get quicker drying times with the synthetics, and you don't get musty smelling damp wool either that gets holes in them after a year or so.


:lol: you need Jesus mate!!!

You are wash mit crazy man


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> Seen a pik in the other thread well up for it


Wat pic, wat thread


----------



## Moggytom

First page in the thread you revived


----------



## Moggytom

Stole this of that rubber dub thread


----------



## Tips

I can't see which thread I've revived this time


----------



## Moggytom

The rubber dub one haha


----------



## Tips

RD50 - yoinked from a caledonia detail thread.


----------



## Tips

RD50 - another shameless yoink from a caledonia detail thread :thumb:


----------



## Tips

RD50 yoinked from nicp2007 detail (the shine from the dressing does settle down from my one off test)


----------



## Tips

RD50 yoinkage from a MilesBetter detail (do the detailers know something we don't)


----------



## Tips

OK another RD50 tyre dressing picher, from another MilesBetter detail thread :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Final RD50 tyre dressing shot for tonight from an Auto Detox detailing thread :thumb:


----------



## jlw41

^ that last picture is tyre perfection in my book :thumb:


----------



## Tips

It takes a few days to settle down to that finish, but it gets there. :thumb:

If you are in a rush to get that satin sheen, gently wipe down the tyre with a paper towel afterwards (I waited 24 hours before doing so) 

Zaino Z-16 gives that satin look straight from the bottle, but without the durability. 

RD50 may look 'blingy' on some makes of tyres, so a wipe down may be necessary peeps.


----------



## Tips

Somebody stop me - RD50 tyre dressing taken from Tim @ Envy Detailing thread :thumb:


----------



## Tips

I can't resist it - another RD50 tyre dressing picher from Tim @ Envy Detailing thread.


----------



## DMH-01

Everyone on the list now should have a PM :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID54V26999T8284124R) 

Thanks again Dan, from pipe dream to reality in three days :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Dan, what other Espuma goodies did you order?


----------



## Junior Bear

Payment sent


----------



## Moggytom

Il get mine sent after work


----------



## dagoatla

Whats the durability like on this. I was going to buy a litre of T1, but when 5L of this is the same price I might be tempted by it.
£43.38 delivered on amazon here
What's their tar remover like? I see it there too.


----------



## DMH-01

1. DMH-01
2. Tips - Payment Received
3. Mk4ibizatom
4. Junior bear - Payment Received 
5. cyberstretch


----------



## DMH-01

Tips said:


> Dan, what other Espuma goodies did you order?


Was looking at getting some Activo matey.


----------



## cbred

Where you buying this from s I've just looked at espuma uk and they have a deal on tyre dressing now. May buy a few gallon of various products to try out . 
Any others worth trying ?


----------



## DMH-01

cbred said:


> Where you buying this from s I've just looked at espuma uk and they have a deal on tyre dressing now. May buy a few gallon of various products to try out .
> Any others worth trying ?


I can't see no deal on their site 

The wheel cleaner (Revolution) and G202 are really good products.


----------



## cbred

My apology DMH-01, I thought the amazon price mentioned here was the original price and I'd found somewhere cheaper. 

Have you tried their snow foam ?


----------



## Tips

DMH-01 said:


> I can't see no deal on their site


Dan - it's £33.67 on Espuma Direct looks like a usual RRP to moi.


----------



## Moggytom

Can I just ask what's best thing to put tyre dressing on with ?


----------



## DMH-01

cbred said:


> My apology DMH-01, I thought the amazon price mentioned here was the original price and I'd found somewhere cheaper.
> 
> Have you tried their snow foam ?


No worries mate, their site is deceiving.

Nope, that's what I was hoping to order :thumb:



Tips said:


> Dan - it's £33.67 on Espuma Direct looks like a usual RRP to moi.


That's without the VAT and delivery charge, it goes up to £48 delivered once you go to check out matey.


----------



## Tips

cbred said:


> My apology DMH-01, I thought the amazon price mentioned here was the original price and I'd found somewhere cheaper.
> 
> Have you tried their snow foam ?


I was 'researching' Espuma products on various threads last night, and the products with the most









1. RD50 - Long Life Tyre Dressing
2. Revolution - Non Acid Heavy Duty Wheel Cleaner (In concentrate)
3. Activo Hi-Foaming Snow Foam - LSP safe, similar to Bilt Hamber Auto Foam
4. Astro Car Conditioner - PH Neutral Car shampoo, with built in Rinse Aid.
5. G202 - Cleaner and degreaser. Identical to AS G101 but stronger and cheaper.

The RD50 is the only product I've tried so far.

Hope that helps :thumb:


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> Can I just ask what's best thing to put tyre dressing on with ?


I'm utterly convinced that feathering the dressing onto a tyre with a medium sized paintbrush is the best method for tyres.

Well it works for me anyway. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

1. DMH-01
2. Tips - Payment Received
3. Mk4ibizatom - Payment Received
4. Junior bear - Payment Received
5. cyberstretch


----------



## Tips

DMH-01 said:


> No worries mate, their site is deceiving.
> 
> That's without the VAT and delivery charge





M4D YN said:


> Your Total
> £33.67Sub-Total:
> £11.95Zones Table Rate (1 x 5.00kgs) (Scotland):
> £9.12:
> £54.74Total:


M4D YN mentioned the Espuma hidden charges in another tyre dressing thread he started, which I hijacked


----------



## Moggytom

Ahh will try that  my sponge method is starting to annoy me haha payment sent


----------



## Tips

dagoatla said:


> Whats the durability like on this. I was going to buy a litre of T1, but when 5L of this is the same price I might be tempted by it.


I got five weeks durability out of one coating of RD50 on well prepped tyres.

However, I didn't drive it all weekend and the car was parked in a garage during that time, the next four weeks it was a daily driver with 100 miles per week in average conditions.


----------



## Junior Bear

So tips you literally dribble the product onto the paintbrush then flick it round the tyre? does it spread better than a yellow foam applicator? 

What do you then buff or even it out with?


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> So tips you literally dribble the product onto the paintbrush then flick it round the tyre? does it spread better than a yellow foam applicator?
> 
> What do you then buff or even it out with?


Hi JB,

Yep, you dribble the dressing along the end of the paint brush, but you don't flick it round the tyre, you feather it gently onto the tyre walls, and work it into any pattern, grooves etc.

Once all four tyres are done, go round with a paper towel, and ever so gently (use a woman's touch) wipe the tyre walls again, to remove any potential for overspills and dribbles, and to take the sting off that 'bling' / initial gloss sheen.

Then let the dressing cure overnight, I don't drive my car for 24 hours when I apply tyre dressings where possible


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> does it spread better than a yellow foam applicator?


The only joy I got with sponge tyre applicators, is when I pre-treated them with Gtechniq I1 smart fabric.

This allows the tyre dressing to stay on top of the sponge applicator instead of sinking into the core of the sponge, never to be seen again.


----------



## Moggytom

Think il be buying a paint brush tonight then my new r222 wa can so cars getting a good clean


----------



## DMH-01

RD50 ordered and will be arriving tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Tips

DMH-01 said:


> RD50 ordered and will be arriving tomorrow :thumb:












You da man Dan!


----------



## Junior Bear

I tried that i1 technique on a sponge applicator tips, gave it a good drenching in the stuff, allowed to dry for about 5 hours. 

It never worked. The resistance fails once the sponge changes shape as it
Cracks the waterproof bond that i1 gives. 

Have you seen the tissue video of i1, I'm sure it would have been a different story if they'd have screwed the tissue up then poured water on it


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> I tried that i1 technique on a sponge applicator tips, gave it a good drenching in the stuff, allowed to dry for about 5 hours.
> 
> It never worked. The resistance fails once the sponge changes shape as it
> Cracks the waterproof bond that i1 gives.
> 
> Have you seen the tissue video of i1, I'm sure it would have been a different story if they'd have screwed the tissue up then poured water on it


On a straight edge sponge like the Megs Tyre applicator the I1 worked well, on the cell sponge applicator it worked until the sponge was folded.

Good point about the shape changing affecting the coating, as you increase the surface area with each fold, I guess the coating struggles with the changing shape beneath it.

Use the paintbrush method instead JB :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

1. DMH-01
2. Tips - Payment Received
3. Mk4ibizatom - Payment Received
4. Junior bear - Payment Received
5. cyberstretch - Payment Received


----------



## cmillsjoe

if dmh-01 doesnt pay can i have it lol


----------



## Spoony

cmillsjoe said:


> if dmh-01 doesnt pay can i have it lol


DMH-01 is arranging it


----------



## Tips

Spoony said:


> DMH-01 is arranging it


Hi Spoony

Have you reviewed/used any of the Espuma range of car products, and any caught your eye, so to speak. :thumb:


----------



## cmillsjoe

thats why i said lol i knew that


----------



## Spoony

Tips said:


> Hi Spoony
> 
> Have you reviewed/used any of the Espuma range of car products, and any caught your eye, so to speak. :thumb:


I use Astro, Dasheen and Revolution

I've also used activo.

Dasheen is my favourite product for interior plastics, nice finish and smells nice... seems to last me a while.

Revolution is very versatile with differing dilution and for me beats the benchmark of bilberry

Astro is good, was my staple shampoo as its nice and cheap and lasts ages.

Also activo is a capable foam, but I don't foam much these days do don't use it anymore really.


----------



## Tips

Thanks for your comments Stuart :thumb:

I was mooching around the Showroom threads last night, and was pleasantly surprised to see how many detailers were using Espuma products in their showroom details.

Who better to ask than the Showroom Moderator


----------



## Spoony

Tips said:


> Thanks for your comments Stuart :thumb:
> 
> I was mooching around the Showroom threads last night, and was pleasantly surprised how many detailers were using Espuma products in their showroom details.
> 
> Who better to ask than the Showroom moderator


I can send you some astro if you'd like to try it out sir.


----------



## Tips

Spoony said:


> I can send you some astro if you'd like to try it out sir.


Ooh yes please good sir


----------



## Tips

Spoony said:


> I can send you some astro if you'd like to try it out sir.


PM sent, thank you for the offer Stuart :thumb:

It's all about the additional rinse aid for me, and Astro has it built in to it's shampers


----------



## Junior Bear

Vultcher!


----------



## Junior Bear

Vulture!


----------



## Tips

If you don't ask ...


----------



## HannaH

if you want to know how good espuma is or some of the ins and outs of there products just ask me  or "nicp2007" as he is the one that actually uses it day in day out!

off the top of my head the most used are, RD50, activo, astro, duo, fabricare and G202

ALL of the cars in the link below are wearing RD50 on there tyres :thumb:

http://www.williamloughran.co.uk/


----------



## Tips

HannaH said:


> ALL of the cars in the link below are wearing RD50 on there tyres :thumb:
> 
> http://www.williamloughran.co.uk/


Ruddy hell :doublesho


----------



## HannaH

:lol:

yep if its good enough for them it should be good enough for anyone :thumb:


----------



## Tips

HannaH said:


> :lol:
> 
> yep if its good enough for them it should be good enough for anyone :thumb:


That's my sentiment exactly :thumb:

I was looking at the showroom last night looking for examples of RD50 dressed tyres, and so many of the professional detailers were using various Espuma products on the customers cars.

Either the professional detailer's know something we don't, or these products are a detailer's secret weapon of choice, or it's a decision based on the economies of scale or a combination of all them answers.

Either way, I want in on the action, starting with RD50 which I've already tried a sample and it really impressed me.


----------



## Spoony

I've also used g202, forgot about that one! 

It's a highly concentrated apc, good stuff so it is!


----------



## Tips

Spoony said:


> I've also used g202, forgot about that one!
> 
> It's a highly concentrated apc, good stuff so it is!


AS G101 has great reviews on DW, yet Espuma G202 is identical to AS G101 but stronger and cheaper and can be diluted to 1:300 :doublesho


----------



## Junior Bear

Identical????? Naughty word


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Identical????? Naughty word


I know, propa nawty


----------



## DMH-01

It's here :thumb:...



















Arrived a bit battered but anyways just waiting for the bottles to arrive now.


----------



## Junior Bear

Woohoo! What bottles are you getting for us?


----------



## caledonia

That will last you years m8. I personally only get through 1 litre a year. you use so little of it and it spreads like made. I still have a new tin sitting here, as I took them up on there offer when it was first introduce in the UK.
Gordon.


----------



## Moggytom

Owwww well exited  haha


----------



## Junior Bear

caledonia said:


> That will last you years m8. I personally only get through 1 litre a year. you use so little of it and it spreads like made. I still have a new tin sitting here, as I took them up on there offer when it was first introduce in the UK.
> Gordon.


Whats your method of application fella?


----------



## caledonia

Junior Bear said:


> Whats your method of application fella?


3 to 4 mists per tyre and work the product into the surface. It should be dry within a few minutes and providing the tyre has been cleaned properly last a good few weeks of driving. But remember some tyres have harder compounds and the dressing does not absorb as readily as the softer compounds. You will see what I mean once applied.


----------



## Tips

DMH-01 said:


> It's here :thumb:....


Top work fella


----------



## Junior Bear

So this is a very thin product and should be used with a spray bottle?


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> So this is a very thin product and should be used with a spray bottle?


JB, RD50 is a thin dressing, not as gloopy like T1 or watery as the milky water based tyre dressings like AutoGlym/Z-16.

I apply RD50 to the end of a paintbrush and dab it at the 12am, 3pm, 6pm, 9pm positions on the tyre, and feather all the blobs together. :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Hmmm, some nice one litre bottles at Ampulla :thumb:

£1.02 for a 1 litre black bottle with visible contents strip down the leading edge is my favourite for storing RD50

















... or I could use an old empty 1 litre bottle of Wolfs Decon Gel, If I can wash out the smell


----------



## jlw41

:doublesho if 25 people were interested it would be £5.90 + postage for a litre


----------



## Tips

jlw41 said:


> :doublesho if 25 people were interested it would be £5.90 + postage for a litre


Oh do behave James 

It's our secret tyre dressing now .... shushy, no-one is reading this thread


----------



## Tips

I couldn't wash out the Iron-X type smell from my empty Wolf's Decon Gel 1 litre can.

So, I'm popping round to Ampulla tomorrow to pick up one of these 1 litre oil black bottles for £1.02.

I'm sold on the visible contents strip down the leading edge of the can, as one of my biggest gripes about detailing suppliers is them using fancy bottles where you just can't see the contents.


----------



## Tips

... then again 97p from Ampulla buys me this plastic jerry can for storing RD50, no visi-strip required.


----------



## robgooch

I've managed to source 25litres of Rd50 if anyone is interested in more 1 litre bottles of it?


----------



## cbred

I'll try some please robgooch.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Me too please.


----------



## bero1306

robgooch said:


> I've managed to source 25litres of Rd50 if anyone is interested in more 1 litre bottles of it?


How much for a litre delivered mate. :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions

And me.......:thumb:


----------



## jlw41

im interested too, :thumb: is it off that auction site for £115 delivered?


----------



## Mr Shoelaces

why dont you ask espuma for a price of a 25ltr, their 25lts are delivered for £6.95 +vat. I just ordered some more products from them..... I have been using their products for about 5-6 years now! They offer fantastic products at great prices, the delivery cost dont worry me as I buy quite a lot and £6.95 upto 25kgs is nothing really.


----------



## iamrichard123

id like to try some robgooch:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

You could of let our group buy finish first, now this thread is going to get confusing :wall:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Group buy?


----------



## DMH-01

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Group buy?


Post #65 mate :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Should be a for sale thread really IMO


----------



## Moggytom

Least ours is nearly done and dusted


----------



## Tips

What have I started
















Knock yourselves out peeps, all purchases/buys/recommendations on RD50 are welcome in here. :thumb:


----------



## cbred

This is the way it should be done ,buy in large amounts for a group and sell to each other to save the pounds not pennies.


----------



## Tips

Amen to that, lets share the love, lets share the tyre dressing


----------



## Tips

cbred said:


> This is the way it should be done ,buy in large amounts for a group and sell to each other to save the pounds not pennies.


Espuma Astro/Revolution/Activo bulk buy next


----------



## robgooch

I can organise those too if need be...


----------



## DMH-01

robgooch said:


> I can organise those too if need be...


I'm not surprised, from my calculations £11 delivered when buying 25L gives you £3 profit per litre


----------



## Spoony

Is the second one 11 a litre?
Because it'll end up with profit per litre which is unsporting really is it not?


----------



## Moggytom

Is revolution the alloy wheel cleaner ?


----------



## robgooch

It would cost me £9.26 excluding PayPal charges, im not sure how much that would be per transaction.

The £9.26 consists of £3.35 per litre, £1.11 for the container and £4.80 postage.

I'm not in it to make money.


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> Is revolution the alloy wheel cleaner ?


Aye, it is


----------



## Moggytom

Hmmm think il wait for the next group buy haha


----------



## cbred

What about 1 of each to combine the postage costs ? I,m liking this mind Tips


----------



## Tips

cbred said:


> What about 1 of each to combine the postage costs ? I,m liking this mind Tips


You are reading my mind, cbred, reading my mind


----------



## Moggytom

Like a selection of everything ? Then just pay one postage


----------



## cbred

I bought 8 x 1 ltr bottles of *bay the other month and contacted the seller and asked to combine postage costs . Got all sent for £8.50 .


----------



## Tips

cbred said:


> I bought 8 x 1 ltr bottles of *bay the other month and contacted the seller and asked to combine postage costs . Got all sent for £8.50 .


#winning


----------



## DMH-01

robgooch said:


> It would cost me £9.26 excluding PayPal charges, im not sure how much that would be per transaction.
> 
> The £9.26 consists of £3.35 per litre, £1.11 for the container and £4.80 postage.
> 
> I'm not in it to make money.


Bottles can be bought for less than £1 from Ampulla.

And £4.80 for delivery? It's not costing me that much to send and I'm doing it RM 1st Class.


----------



## Tips

Boo to the new thread - let's keep at all here, it's all RD50 related and it's where the 'juice' is :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

robgooch said:


> Let me work it out properly and i will start a new thread...watch this space...


Earlier on you said £11 was the best you could do.

So basically you just posted a price without really working it out 

I was quite interested in some of the other products but it needs to be organised properly.


----------



## Tips

DMH-01 said:


> I was quite interested in some of the other products but it needs to be organised properly.


^^ I know a man who can, it's Dan :thumb:


----------



## Nally

No one use endurance anymore ?


----------



## Tips

Nally said:


> No one use endurance anymore ?


Has plenty of fans Nally, see other threads. :thumb:


----------



## Tips

robgooch said:


> Let me work it out properly and *i will start a new thread*.


Word to the wise robgooch, your potential RD50 customers are in here :thumb:


----------



## robgooch

Ok I just seem to be getting a bit of stick. I did say £11 posted per litre is the best I can do and I think that is very reasonable. If bottles and postage can be had at a cheaper price then The price will drop.

The clear 1 litre jerry cans as pictured on this thread a few pages back will cost me £1.11 each posted. I priced postage up on parcel2go with Hermes, including vat that was £4.60. The cost of the product per litre is £3.35. 

I'm sure most people on here don't begrudge me £1 per litre profit to get just one litre of RD50 which will last ages, do they? 

There's a fair bit of admin involved with doing something like this. I have a 25 litre container sitting in my garage, if at least 15 people put there name down as a start then I will order the bottles and make a start. 

If it needs to stay in here then so be it, that's fine with me, I'm just trying to do my bit and share the RD-50.


----------



## Tips

Not at all robgooch :thumb:

Anyone who organises the bulk buying of professional trade only products, split it, pack it and post it thus passing on the products at a great price per litre to our esteemed DW members interested in RD50 is a winner in my eyes. :thumb:

Keep up the good work robgooch and DHM-01, it's what DW is all about


----------



## Spoony

I'm sure the best way to get most names would be a new thread. 

Tips I've not got round to posting astro for you yet but I haven't forgot


----------



## Tips

Spoony said:


> I'm sure the best way to get most names would be a new thread.
> 
> Tips I've not got round to posting astro for you yet but I haven't forgot


Cheers Stuart, thank you for the kind gesture, please post Astro at your convenience


----------



## Spoony

Tips said:


> Cheers Stuart, thank you for the kind gesture, please post Astro at your convenience


Now been decanted - got 436ml so that should give you enough to try out. I'll post Monday.


----------



## Trip tdi

Is there any pictures of RD50 tyre dressing on here ?


----------



## Tips

Trip tdi said:


> Is there any pictures of RD50 tyre dressing on here ?


Loads of RD50 pichers in this thread Trip :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

Cheers Tip's :thumb:

I'll search this thread...


----------



## Tips

Spoony said:


> Now been decanted - got 436ml so that should give you enough to try out. I'll post Monday.


Wow, thanks Stuart, that should see me throughout the winter and then some :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

robgooch said:


> Ok I just seem to be getting a bit of stick. I did say £11 posted per litre is the best I can do and I think that is very reasonable. If bottles and postage can be had at a cheaper price then The price will drop.
> 
> I'm sure most people on here don't begrudge me £1 per litre profit to get just one litre of RD50 which will last ages, do they?
> 
> There's a fair bit of admin involved with doing something like this. I have a 25 litre container sitting in my garage, if at least 15 people put there name down as a start then I will order the bottles and make a start.


Earlier you said your not in it to make money but infact you actually are as you already have a 25L sitting around. If your going to be making £1 per litre profit then why can't you reduce the cost per litre by £1?

I still can't see how it can be £11 delivered per litre when I worked it out at £8.50 per litre delivered (that's also using a higher cost of RD50 than you have mentioned).

You should be placing it in the for sales section on here, as your basically selling a product for profit but avoiding the sales section fee.


----------



## Tips

That's a very kind offer of you HannaH :thumb:

Apart form RD50 any other Espuma products worth trying/buying?

I've seen some of the results that nicp2007 has produced with Espuma products on the showroom threads and they are very impressive.


----------



## Junior Bear

Anything you can throw our way is worth a try in my opinion!

It's just the 5litre minimum size that
Puts us hobby detailers off


----------



## Tips

If Espuma made their products available in 500ml or 1 litre sizes, they would be snapped up for sure.


----------



## chrisc

Tips said:


> If Espuma made their products available in 500ml or 1 litre sizes, they would be snapped up for sure.


they do at JTF:thumb:


----------



## Tips

chrisc said:


> they do at JTF:thumb:


Hi chrisc

Do you have a link where Espuma products are available for buying at smaller volumes?

Cheers


----------



## Tips

chrisc said:


> they do at JTF:thumb:


Ah, they are a mega warehouse for traders, the nearest one to me is Warrington :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

May I just remind everyone that all GB threads are subject to prior approval and meeting the GB requirements - see sticky in GB section.


----------



## Moggytom

theres a jtf 5 mins away from me ! might need to go down and have a gander


----------



## Tips

Brazo said:


> May I just remind everyone that all GB threads are subject to prior approval and meeting the GB requirements - see sticky in GB section.


Fair point Guvnor 

Group Buy sticky link

Lets keep to the rules peeps :thumb:


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> theres a jtf 5 mins away from me ! might need to go down and have a gander


Can the general public pop in for a browse, or is it trade only at the door?

Report back with results from your expedition :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

I can't believe there is 228 inputs in this thread, this must be longest Tyre Dressing thread going.

I can sense the sales of RD50 will be shooting up now :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Trip tdi said:


> I can't believe there is 228 inputs in this thread, this must be longest Tyre Dressing thread going.
> 
> I can sense the sales of RD50 will be shooting up now :thumb:


I wonder who's to blame for all this hoo ha


----------



## DMH-01

Tips said:


> Can the general public pop in for a browse, or is it trade only at the door?
> 
> Report back with results from your expedition :thumb:


Looks like it's a similar setup to Costco but the membership for JFT is free :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

There is only one and the mighty on here, I call him the King of DW 

Tip's have you thought of becoming a Moderator on DW, I think it will be a good step for you, only because it will favour me in the long run


----------



## Tips

DMH-01 said:


> Looks like it's a similar setup to Costco but the membership for JFT is free :thumb:


Kewl, I hope they take NHS discounts


----------



## Tips

Trip tdi said:


> There is only one and the mighty on here, I call him the King of DW
> 
> Tip's have you thought of becoming a Moderator on DW, I think it will be a good step for you, only because it will favour me in the long run


My first decree, free samples for everyone - Yay :thumb:


----------



## chrisc

its free any one can join but not sure what the range they have in been a few weeks since i last went


----------



## Tips

chrisc said:


> its free any one can join but not sure what the range they have in been a few weeks since i last went


Cheers for the info chrisc :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom

Well signed up to the site goin there 2moro for a gander


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> Well signed up to the site goin there 2moro for a gander


I am actually excited that someone is getting up close and personal with these Espuma products.

Touch a tin for me


----------



## G.P

caledonia said:


> providing the tyre has been cleaned properly last a good few weeks of driving.


Tips I thought you were after more durability than Gtechniq, I presumed Gtechniq lasted longer than a few weeks?

Edit: Just seen the answer, to many threads going on this. .


----------



## stangalang

Tips said:


> I am actually excited that someone is getting up close and personal with these Espuma products.
> 
> Touch a tin for me


Tips what else do you want to try of theirs? I got a few mate


----------



## Moggytom

Il touch it and get a pic lol


----------



## robgooch

I looks as though I've gone into this head first, and after reading the group buy sticky thread I have a bit of work to do before I can start a group buy.


----------



## cbred

What have I missed out on . Ooh !


----------



## Tips

robgooch said:


> I looks as though I've gone into this head first, and after reading the group buy sticky thread I have a bit of work to do before I can start a group buy.


In the excitement, I think we've all forgotten the rules, no drama's


----------



## Tips

stangalang said:


> Tips what else do you want to try of theirs? I got a few mate


Where do I start Matt, any recommendations?


----------



## Moggytom

I want there wheel cleaner so hope they have that there


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> I want there wheel cleaner so hope they have that there


It smells like Wonder Wheels :doublesho


----------



## stangalang

Tips said:


> Where do I start Matt, any recommendations?


Everything is good mate. I must say I will prob be replacing like for like with maxolen as stuff runs out, but the shampoos are nice, especially thevwash and wax for mates etc, foam is good, revolution is epic honestly, and I have tried the glass cleaner and g202, all top draw bud.

Go see shiny phil :thumb:


----------



## Tips

stangalang said:


> Everything is good mate. I must say I will prob be replacing like for like with maxolen as stuff runs out, but the shampoos are nice, especially thevwash and wax for mates etc, foam is good, revolution is epic honestly, and I have tried the glass cleaner and g202, all top draw bud.
> 
> Go see shiny phil :thumb:


Fantastic, Matt it's good to see these products getting the props they deserve.

I'll have a play with the samples I'm getting from the kind folks on here and I'll take it from there, shiny Phil will be getting a visit from me :thumb:

Are you talking about the new 'pro' range of Maxolen products, they come in shiny big black bottles, I've got a catalog from Pat


----------



## GAZLOZ

I think I need some of this tyre dressing. Sounds and looks great


----------



## mattyslk

I'd be up for a GB if one is being organised!!


----------



## MatthewADV

stangalang said:


> Everything is good mate. I must say I will prob be replacing like for like with maxolen as stuff runs out, but the shampoos are nice, especially thevwash and wax for mates etc, foam is good, revolution is epic honestly, and I have tried the glass cleaner and g202, all top draw bud.
> 
> Go see shiny phil :thumb:


You missed Ikon :thumb:

Been using Espuma for over 5 years now, some of its very good, but like all stuff, some of it isnt.


----------



## stangalang

adetailedvalet said:


> You missed Ikon :thumb:
> 
> Been using Espuma for over 5 years now, some of its very good, but like all stuff, some of it isnt.


:lol:What's ikon matt? No wait, start another thread, another 300 or so posts will make this one explode :lol:


----------



## stangalang

Tips said:


> Fantastic, Matt it's good to see these products getting the props they deserve.
> 
> I'll have a play with the samples I'm getting from the kind folks on here and I'll take it from there, shiny Phil will be getting a visit from me :thumb:
> 
> Are you talking about the new 'pro' range of Maxolen products, they come in shiny big black bottles, I've got a catalog from Pat


Nah the horrid 25lt containers. Doubt they have been changed to sexy black things


----------



## stangalang

Tips said:


> I wonder who's to blame for all this hoo ha


I take the blame for that, from the other thread :thumb:

Just like "shiny towers" and therefore "shiny ........", that's all me too, don't non of you animals forget it :thumb:


----------



## tosh

robgooch said:


> I looks as though I've gone into this head first, and after reading the group buy sticky thread I have a bit of work to do before I can start a group buy.


well if you do decide to go ahead - i'd be in for a litre or two... Impossible to find elsewhere in less than 5L. Same with Autoglym Rubber Plus....

T


----------



## robgooch

tosh said:


> well if you do decide to go ahead - i'd be in for a litre or two... Impossible to find elsewhere in less than 5L. Same with Autoglym Rubber Plus....
> 
> T


The first hurdle is I need 200 posts. This will go ahead as I have s RD50 it will just be a matter of time.


----------



## Tips

Post welcomes in the Newbies and Introduction section. :wave:


----------



## Junior Bear

Shouldn't promote spam posting lol


----------



## Tips

In that case I better stop my postings


----------



## jlw41

I tried out my sample at the weekend (thanks again Tips :thumb

I didn't want to use it all on the massive 20" tyres i was doing, so just used it on some massive mud flaps instead, leaves a lovely finish. not shiny and in your face but you know they've been dressed, you use such little product aswell. :doublesho

waits patiently for a GB :lol:


----------



## Tips

Nice one James, I've applied RD50 to three sets of tyres. :thumb:

This stuff is too good for trade only


----------



## DMH-01

Hopefully the bottles arrive today :thumb:


----------



## Tips

DMH-01 said:


> Hopefully the bottles arrive today :thumb:


Yay :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom

mine didnt i dnt think which address did you send it to chorley or preston


----------



## Junior Bear

He means the 1 litre bottles came to him to dispense and then send on to us


----------



## Moggytom

haha ignore my last post then


----------



## DMH-01

I'll try and get them dispensed and packaged up tonight after college :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Top man Dan.

Please post them at your convenience, and if you could, secure the lid as best as possible. :thumb:

Tips


----------



## DMH-01

Tips said:


> secure the lid as best as possible. :thumb:


O don't worry I tend to go a bit mad with the brown tape and bubble wrap ...



Bayside32 said:


> Took me about 30 minutes to get it out of the packaging lol, cheers dude.:thumb:


----------



## Tips

DMH-01 said:


> O don't worry I tend to go a bit mad with the brown tape and bubble wrap ...


Cheers Dan :thumb:

It's always reassuring to hear, thank you.


----------



## Moggytom

Any update on postage


----------



## DMH-01

Had 60ish parcels to post so just getting round to these.

Will be posted in the morning so should be with you all by Friday :thumb:


----------



## Tips

60 ish parcels 

It's not even Christmas yet


----------



## DMH-01

Tips said:


> 60 ish parcels
> 
> It's not even Christmas yet


That's eBay for you.

Although I must of looked like Santa with a big black sack of parcels :lol:


----------



## Tips

DMH-01 said:


> That's eBay for you.
> 
> Although I must of looked like Santa with a big black sack of parcels :lol:


Ha, ha - do you sell anything exciting/detailing related on eBay :buffer:


----------



## Moggytom

Haha nice I got 7 to post bet 60 added up to a large amount lol


----------



## Envy Car Care

mk4ibizatom said:


> mine didnt i dnt think which address did you send it to chorley or preston


You should have just gone to see Espuma as they are/were just behind Charnock Richard services!

I have used most stuff they do, missed this thread initially.

G202, good stuff
RD50, is excellent but comes across expensive compared to the competition products
Activo, the best winter snow foam I've used so far
Revolution, cant beat the value of this but is being overtaken by other products
Astro, excellent shampoo
Duo, dont get on with wash/wax shampoos myself
Gold, its an ok quick product
Revive, didnt like it
Fabricare, G202 worked better for me

There are others but thats all I can think of for now!

Ikon wise me and Paul from Race Valeting (as he was then) did an MR2 with it and a VX220 from memory a good few years back.
Matt had all their remaining stock off them when it was discontinued

Tim


----------



## JBirchy

Envy Valeting said:


> You should have just gone to see Espuma as *they are/were just behind Charnock Richard services!*
> 
> I have used most stuff they do, missed this thread initially.
> 
> G202, good stuff
> RD50, is excellent but comes across expensive compared to the competition products
> Activo, the best winter snow foam I've used so far
> Revolution, cant beat the value of this but is being overtaken by other products
> Astro, excellent shampoo
> Duo, dont get on with wash/wax shampoos myself
> Gold, its an ok quick product
> Revive, didnt like it
> Fabricare, G202 worked better for me
> 
> There are others but thats all I can think of for now!
> 
> Ikon wise me and Paul from Race Valeting (as he was then) did an MR2 with it and a VX220 from memory a good few years back.
> Matt had all their remaining stock off them when it was discontinued
> 
> Tim


I live about 10 minutes away from Charnock Richard/Euxton and we have a number of close friends in Leyland, i also have a lot of business customers in that area so i]ll pop in sometime soon and have a nosy!


----------



## Junior Bear

Interested in their snow foam now, why is it good in the winter? Low freezing point?


----------



## Envy Car Care

Junior Bear said:


> Interested in their snow foam now, why is it good in the winter? Low freezing point?


Just REALLY good cleaning power tbh and still LSP friendly.
Sure, its not as "showy" as some of the new, thicker foams out there but functionality is a top performer and didnt used to be too expensive either.


----------



## Envy Car Care

JBirchy said:


> I live about 10 minutes away from Charnock Richard/Euxton and we have a number of close friends in Leyland, i also have a lot of business customers in that area so i]ll pop in sometime soon and have a nosy!


Didn't know you were that far north Jon. I often pass there on my way to the IOM and Lake District working....


----------



## Moggytom

Got an address for em mate ? might have to pop up only 5 mins away from charnack Richard, after some snow foam and revolution wheel cleaner


----------



## Tips

Was there no Espuma products at the JTF visit?


----------



## Moggytom

Couldn't find any just same sorta stuff as what's at tesco  But il try the place envy value ting on about


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> Got an address for em might have to pop up only 5 mins away from charnack Richard, after some snow foam and revolution wheel cleaner


Report back with results from your Espuma expedition number 2 :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Envy Valeting said:


> Didn't know you were that far north Jon. I often pass there on my way to the IOM and Lake District working....


Yes mate, used to be about 10mins down Parbold hill just off J27, moved in with the better half in Ormskirk now which is not too far away!


----------



## DMH-01

Bottles were posted out earlier :thumb:


----------



## Tips

I've just been told the Espuma RD50 has arrived safely today :thumb:

Bro has just sent me a picher of the bottle, brilliantly packed.

How did you label the bottle? A nice little touch there Dan.


----------



## cmillsjoe

right Tips get the samples shared out as an early prize for me taking over you on the fantasy football this week


----------



## Tips

cmillsjoe said:


> right Tips get the samples shared out as an early prize for me *taking over you on the fantasy football* this week


Wat?

My FF team has been overtaken?


----------



## DMH-01

Tips said:


> I've just been told the Espuma RD50 has arrived safely today :thumb:
> 
> Bro has just sent me a picher of the bottle, brilliantly packed.
> 
> How did you label the bottle? A nice little touch there Dan.


Glad to hear it matey.

Knocked them up on photoshop :thumb:


----------



## Tips

DMH-01 said:


> Glad to hear it matey.
> 
> Knocked them up on photoshop :thumb:


Dan, can I have a copy of your espuma photoshop label and details of the sticky labels used please.

I want to stick one of your snazzy RD50 labels on my one litre jerry can :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom

Collected mine this morning  cheers mate found an address for espuma in chorley but I'm working today so goin Monday


----------



## DMH-01

Tips said:


> Dan, can I have a copy of your espuma photoshop label and details of the sticky labels used please.
> 
> I want to stick one of your snazzy RD50 labels on my one litre jerry can :thumb:


Yeah sure matey, I'll email you the label template when I get on the laptop :thumb:


----------



## Tips

DMH-01 said:


> Yeah sure matey, I'll email you the label template when I get on the laptop :thumb:


Label received - Top work fella


----------



## cyberstretch

Got the package today as was away for a few days .

THANKS DAN !

Its nice to know that strangers can be trusted to help others out. I wanted this as my first tyres dressing but wasnt paying for 5lts. It worked out well and im sure all that participated are very happy.

I would be interested in more of this joint buying, and if I see anything I am interested in I will also mention it to see if any one wants to chip in :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Wheel cleaner next I'm interested in!


----------



## DMH-01

cyberstretch said:


> Got the package today as was away for a few days .
> 
> THANKS DAN !
> 
> Its nice to know that strangers can be trusted to help others out. I wanted this as my first tyres dressing but wasnt paying for 5lts. It worked out well and im sure all that participated are very happy.
> 
> I would be interested in more of this joint buying, and if I see anything I am interested in I will also mention it to see if any one wants to chip in :thumb::thumb:


No problems matey, glad to hear it arrived safely :thumb:



Junior Bear said:


> Wheel cleaner next I'm interested in!


And Activo .


----------



## Bristle Hound

Any pics of Dans work then people?  

Ps Any pics of the tyre dressing in action?


----------



## Junior Bear

Big white burger van style bottle right up to the top with product
And a nice looking label on it

Weather permitting ill try it this weekend


When's the next one dan?!!


----------



## sistersvisions

What ever happened to the group buy someone was trying to sort out,as I'm still interested in some..:thumb:


----------



## jlw41

If it wasnt raining so much I'd put up some before and after pictures of 200+ miles 150 of which where in the rain 

But I'm not going outside to get soaked :lol:


----------



## DMH-01

Junior Bear said:


> When's the next one dan?!!


I just PM'd Admin so if we get the go ahead then we're good to go :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Spoony said:


> Now been decanted - got 436ml so that should give you enough to try out. I'll post Monday.


Espuma Astro (with rinse aid) has arrived.

Thanks for the generous sample Stuart :thumb:

Do you know the dilution rate for Astro, I cannae find anything on the web.

... it smells pleasant for an el' cheapo shampoo with built in rinse aid


----------



## robgooch

sistersvisions said:


> What ever happened to the group buy someone was trying to sort out,as I'm still interested in some..:thumb:


I've got 25 litres ready to sell, just need to get my post count up first


----------



## Envy Car Care

Tips said:


> Espuma Astro (with rinse aid) has arrived.
> 
> Thanks for the generous sample Stuart :thumb:
> 
> Do you know the dilution rate for Astro, I cannae find anything on the web.
> 
> ... it smells pleasant for an el' cheapo shampoo with built in rinse aid


I used to use 1-2 caps (from the 5L sized bottles) in my Megs bucket Tips..


----------



## T.D.K

robgooch said:


> I've got 25 litres ready to sell, just need to get my post count up first


I am also interested in buying some off you. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

robgooch said:


> I've got 25 litres ready to sell, just need to get my post count up first


25ltrs of what?


----------



## sistersvisions

Junior Bear said:


> 25ltrs of what?


RD50...:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Have been given permission now by Admin to run an Espuma samples thread so will post that up soon :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Good lad! 1ltr samples still yeah?


----------



## DMH-01

Junior Bear said:


> Good lad! 1ltr samples still yeah?


Yeah keeps it simple :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

And plentiful


----------



## Tips

In like flynn :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions

DMH-01 said:


> Have been given permission now by Admin to run an Espuma samples thread so will post that up soon :thumb:


will that include some more RD50??


----------



## S3kel

Count me in..


----------



## jlw41

I'm hoping the rules of shotgun apply :lol:


----------



## DMH-01

sistersvisions said:


> will that include some more RD50??


If there's 5 people who want RD50 then I don't see why not.

I'm hoping to just put one order in for a few things and then it'll cut the postage cost down a bit.


----------



## Junior Bear

When's the new GB up?


----------



## DMH-01

Junior Bear said:


> When's the new GB up?


I'll put a thread up tonight :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

I'm subscribed to the thread so I get email notifications now, could you put a link to the new gb thread in here when's its up please?
Much appreciated if you can😆, don't wanna miss out lol


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> I'm subscribed to the thread so I get email notifications now, could you put a link to the new gb thread in here when's its up please?
> Much appreciated if you can😆, don't wanna miss out lol


^^ This


----------



## james_death

I fancy a bit of that action...


----------



## Tips

Envy Valeting said:


> I used to use 1-2 caps (from the 5L sized bottles) in my Megs bucket Tips..


Cheers Tim

I can't wait to see if the built in 'rinse aid' in the Astro conditioner does its job :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Your mad for this rinse aid lol

Just ask someone to help you with the hose lmao


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Your mad for this rinse aid lol
> 
> Just ask someone to help you with the hose lmao


The moral of the story - don't buy a "Phantom Black" metallic pearlescent paint coloured car.


----------



## sistersvisions

Any update on the samples thread yet??


----------



## Junior Bear

+1,000,000


----------



## Tips

+ 1,000,001


----------



## JBirchy

In definitely in for a 1ltr samples thread Dan - count me in!


----------



## Tips

The thread that keeps on giving :argie:


----------



## DMH-01

Sorry for the delay guys, I've been chasing Yodel all day as they've lost my brake pads


----------



## Junior Bear

Good ol'yodel


----------



## stantheman

DMH-01 said:


> Sorry for the delay guys, I've been chasing Yodel all day as they've lost my brake pads


Hey Dan, any chance I can get my name on the list for the next GB for the RD50?


----------



## Tips

DMH-01 said:


> Sorry for the delay guys, I've been chasing Yodel all day as they've lost my brake pads


Hope you get to sort your issues out with Yodel, many unhappy bunnies out there.

Anyway, Espuma is worth waiting for :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Thread has been posted, just awaiting for it to be approved :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Junior Bear said:


> Good ol'yodel





Tips said:


> Hope you get to sort your issues out with Yodel, many unhappy bunnies out there.


Turns out they tried delivering my brake pads to AMD last night at 21:00 even though business address delivery is before 17:30 :wall:


----------



## Tips

Typical Yodel.

So now the thread is waiting to be approved, give us a heads up or the lo down or the skinny on the situation etc. :thumb:

Basically, a sneak preview of the group buy.


----------



## Junior Bear

What section will it be in?


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> What section will it be in?


In the Group Buys heading, under Buying and Selling section. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Tips said:


> So now the thread is waiting to be approved, give us a heads up or the lo down or the skinny on the situation etc. :thumb:
> 
> Basically, a sneak preview of the group buy.


3 products - RD50, Revolution and Activo :thumb:



Junior Bear said:


> What section will it be in?





Tips said:


> In the Group Buys heading, under Buying and Selling section. :thumb:


I posted it in the samples section.


----------



## cyberstretch

*RD50 applied !!*

Manged to clean the car yesterday and tried out the RD50 and i like it alot !

I G101'd the tyres, dried and then applied the RD50 with a new paint brush.

It dried to a slight gloss which i didnt like (maybe the amount or brush used)

So i buffed with a clean mf and got the look i wanted.

My car has big tyres and fear i will use more than most but well worth buying i think, time will tell.

Could'nt find the camera so had to use the iphone, but you get a pretty good idea of the result :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Lovely finish there, try and give it 24 hours to cure.

It is glossy initially, but it settles down after a few days or you can wipe of excess to get rid of that 'bling' look.

Trust me, it will settle down further :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

I'm in for some rd50 next round. I'm ok for astro and revolution ATM


----------



## lowejackson

......................


----------



## Tips

Espuma sample thread is live peeps. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Used this stuff tonight

It's fantastic, if it lasts as long as espuma claim it will then it is my #1 product for tyres.

I got a tiny cube of sponge, used 1 squirt on the sponge PER TYRE!
this stuff spreads like hell!

I went for two coats to achieve this...


----------



## Tips

Wait till RD50 dries and you get this lovely satin patina, especially on sporty low profile rubbers.


----------



## Junior Bear

After a 100 mile trip it's still going strong, nice sheen on it still  not Matt or satin, which I prefer 

good stuff


----------



## MatthewADV

Try G202 as well.


----------



## Spoony

adetailedvalet said:


> Try G202 as well.


I didn't like g202, never got on with it


----------



## MatthewADV

Spoony said:


> I didn't like g202, never got on with it


But thats like all companies/chemicals.

You like some, you dont like others.

:thumb:


----------



## Tips

adetailedvalet said:


> But thats like all companies/chemicals.
> 
> You like some, you dont like others.
> 
> :thumb:


Matthew, when can I come round to collect, I've washed all my sample bottles


----------



## MatthewADV

Tips said:


> Matthew, when can I come round to collect, I've washed all my sample bottles


Yes.

He says looking at the rain.


----------



## Tips

adetailedvalet said:


> Yes.
> 
> He says looking at the rain.


It always rains in sunny Stockport


----------



## MatthewADV

It seems to :lol:


----------



## Tips

We are on the fourth sample run of RD50, that's 20 litres of RD50 spoken for in 48 hours peeps.

Well done. :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Just thought i'd post a quick pic of RD50 on my tyres! Huge thanks to Tips for the sample, managed to use it on Saturday night - was well dark when i finished but looks pretty good!










Driven around 100 miles in the rain and it still looks OK, died down a little but very good compared to anything i've used before!


----------



## jlw41

Mines still on there just about's 250 miles on 150 of em in the pouring rain :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Top man, thanks for getting some real world application pictures of RD50. :thumb:

I find the best results are to let it cure for 24 hours, if you want that 'durability'. 

You'll soon have a litre of RD50 from the sample buy, so you'll have plenty to apply and find out what works for you. 

Thanks for trying & buying Jon :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Cheers Tips, i would love to be able to let it cure and sink in to the pores of the tyres, as i know its the best way, but i live in an apartment with no car washing facilities, so i actually do all my detailing/washing at the warehouse at our work. It's only 2 miles from my apartment so it's not too bad, but i never really have the option to let the car sit just after i've washed it!


----------



## GAZLOZ

Whats the best way to apply it, sponge, brush, cloth?


----------



## JBirchy

Due to it's thin viscosity, i found it best to apply with a paint brush - just put a little bit into a small container and spread it on! Goes forever!


----------



## Tips

JBirchy said:


> Due to it's thin viscosity, i found it best to apply with a paint brush - just put a little bit into a small container and spread it on! Goes forever!


+2

I feather it lightly with a paintbrush (technique picked up from Cueball - cheers)

I know Junior Bear, found RD50 spreads very well with a small cut up sponge.

Just keep it thin and prep your tyres where possible. :thumb:


----------



## Tips

JBirchy said:


> Cheers Tips, i would love to be able to let it cure and sink in to the pores of the tyres, as i know its the best way, but i live in an apartment with no car washing facilities, so i actually do all my detailing/washing at the warehouse at our work.


Real world applications is where its at Jon, that's why I "tune-in" to your reviews. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

I put the product in a spray bottle, one spray onto a small sponge applicator for a whole tyre


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> I put the product in a spray bottle, one spray onto a small sponge applicator for a whole tyre


Ruddy hell, a litre of RD50 will last you a lifetime JB :doublesho :wave:  :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Yerrrrrp

Will I be able to resist not layering after every weekly wash though??!! I might just resist so I can see its durability


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Yerrrrrp
> 
> Will I be able to resist not layering after every weekly wash though??!! I might just resist so I can see its durability


That's why I bought another litre, I don't think I can resist not applying it after four weeks or so.


----------



## Junior Bear

Ill buy more next time round probably 


Does anybody know if espuma ship to Dubai?


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Ill buy more next time round probably
> 
> Does anybody know if espuma ship to Dubai?


Why, you selling it out to the peeps out there?


----------



## DMH-01

Junior Bear said:


> Ill buy more next time round probably
> 
> Does anybody know if espuma ship to Dubai?


The guy I was speaking to earlier said he ships products all around the world :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Tips said:


> Why, you selling it out to the peeps out there?


No, may have an opportunity to set myself up out there

Early days yet. I have family out there you see


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> No, may have an opportunity to set myself up out there
> 
> Early days yet. I have family out there you see


Do it JB, you won't regret it :thumb:

At worst, if it doesn't work out for you, you can always come back to good old Blighty.


----------



## cyberstretch

Tips said:


> Lovely finish there, try and give it 24 hours to cure.
> 
> It is glossy initially, but it settles down after a few days or you can wipe of excess to get rid of that 'bling' look.
> 
> Trust me, it will settle down further :thumb:


Hi Tips

As a new detailer im slowly learning that i need to forget the old slap dash tyre dressing that i used to do and give this one some respect. I am giving my wheels a decon next week hopefully so will do the 24 hour cure and see how i get on. :thumb:

How are you applying it ?


----------



## Tips

cyberstretch said:


> Hi Tips
> 
> As a new detailer im slowly learning that i need to forget the old slap dash tyre dressing that i used to do and give this one some respect. I am giving my wheels a decon next week hopefully so will do the 24 hour cure and see how i get on. :thumb:
> 
> How are you applying it ?


Hi cyberstretch

I'm still playing with this tyre dressing to get my sweet spot, but currently this is the Tips RD50 method of madness.


Clean and scrub up tyre walls with an APC of your choice until the brown foam stops producing.
Blast off tyre with pressure washer & dry tyrewalls with paper towels.
Apply the RD50 with a paintbrush, I feather it in with a medium paintbrush gently, working it into the tyrewall, thin layer is the way.
Use a paper towel to gently wipe off any overspill/excess, I also use this technique to take the edge off the bling/gloss look.
Allow RD50 to cure for 24 hours minimum for best results.
Hope that helps.


----------



## cyberstretch

Tips said:


> Hi cyberstretch
> 
> I'm still playing with this tyre dressing to get my sweet spot, but currently this is the Tips RD50 method of madness.
> 
> 
> Clean and scrub up tyre walls with an APC of your choice until the brown foam stops producing.
> Blast off tyre with pressure washer & dry tyrewalls with paper towels.
> Apply the RD50 with a paintbrush, I feather it in with a medium paintbrush gently, working it into the tyrewall, thin layers is the way.
> Use a paper towel to gently wipe off any overspill/excess, I also use this technique to take the edge off the bling/gloss look.
> Allow RD50 to cure for 24 hours minimum for best results.
> Hope that helps.


Message received and understood :thumb:

Used a mf to buff to a sheen after 1 hr, but will see how i get on with the cure before i touch it.

thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## Tips

cyberstretch said:


> Message received and understood :thumb:
> 
> Used a mf to buff to a sheen after 1 hr, but will see how i get on with the cure before i touch it.
> 
> thanks buddy :thumb:


Anytime cyberstretch :thumb:

I've got enough RD50 dressing to try different methods of application, but I prefer the 'low sheen' look, and the above method works for me.


----------



## cyberstretch

Tips said:


> Anytime cyberstretch :thumb:
> 
> I've got enough RD50 dressing to try different methods of application, but I prefer the 'low sheen' look, and the above method works for me.


You are obviously are blessed with smaller tyres if you can try different techniques, i have 18" with 60 profiles :wall: which wont go as far as my old car with normal wheels on.


----------



## Tips

cyberstretch said:


> You are obviously are blessed with smaller tyres if you can try different techniques, i have 18" with 60 profiles :wall: which wont go as far as my old car with normal wheels on.


I've got 1 litre of RD50, and just paid for a second litre. :thumb:


----------



## Tips

cyberstretch said:


> I have 18" with 60 profiles :wall: which wont go as far as my old car with normal wheels on.


I've just seen a picher of your tyres, they are mahoosive :doublesho

Maybe the JB method of application will suit your tyres, cutting up a sponge cube and spritz RD50 on the cube and apply.


----------



## cyberstretch

Tips said:


> I've just seen a picher of your tyres, they are mahoosive :doublesho
> 
> Maybe the JB method of application will suit your tyres, cutting up a sponge cube and spritz RD50 on the cube and apply.


Im open to trying all types of application. Especially when I'm probably going to be using twice the amount of most peeps. But then it just means another item to put on my Christmas list to the mrs !


----------



## Tips

cyberstretch said:


> Im open to trying all types of application. Especially when I'm probably going to be using twice the amount of most peeps. But then it just means another item to put on my Christmas list to the mrs !


I'm sure you can find a household sponge, and cut up a piece, or better still buy yourself a tyre sponge applicator.

jamie s had kindly provided me a link, taken from another thread :thumb:


----------



## cyberstretch

Tips said:


> I'm sure you can find a household sponge, and cut up a piece, or better still buy yourself a tyre sponge applicator.
> 
> jamie s had kindly provided me a link, taken from another thread :thumb:


I have a nice sponge left over from my days of sinful car cleaning which I will now bludgeon with a sharp pair of scissors !


----------



## Tips

That's the spirit :thinb:

I use a car sponge* but don't tell the folks on here 











*It's a Zymol Sponge


----------



## GAZLOZ

JBirchy said:


> Due to it's thin viscosity, i found it best to apply with a paint brush - just put a little bit into a small container and spread it on! Goes forever!





Junior Bear said:


> I put the product in a spray bottle, one spray onto a small sponge applicator for a whole tyre





Tips said:


> Hi cyberstretch
> 
> I'm still playing with this tyre dressing to get my sweet spot, but currently this is the Tips RD50 method of madness.
> 
> 
> Clean and scrub up tyre walls with an APC of your choice until the brown foam stops producing.
> Blast off tyre with pressure washer & dry tyrewalls with paper towels.
> Apply the RD50 with a paintbrush, I feather it in with a medium paintbrush gently, working it into the tyrewall, thin layer is the way.
> Use a paper towel to gently wipe off any overspill/excess, I also use this technique to take the edge off the bling/gloss look.
> Allow RD50 to cure for 24 hours minimum for best results.
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for the advice on methods.

Tips when you say cure for 24 hours, do you mean not driving the car for 24 hours or just before anymore product is applied. Sorry for the daft question


----------



## Tips

GAZLOZ said:


> Thanks for the advice on methods.
> 
> Tips when you say cure for 24 hours, do you mean not driving the car for 24 hours or just before anymore product is applied. Sorry for the daft question


No drama's 

I tend to apply the tyre dressing, knowing I won't be planning to drive the car for 24 hours, that's what I mean by allowing it to 'cure' on the tyre for 24 hours where humanly possible. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

You don't have to IMO 


Applied mine on Friday, drove it almost immediately after and it still looks great today


----------



## GAZLOZ

Tips said:


> No drama's
> 
> I tend to apply the tyre dressing, knowing I won't be planning to drive the car for 24 hours, that's what I mean by allowing it to 'cure' on the tyre for 24 hours where humanly possible. :thumb:


Cheers pal :thumb:


----------



## GAZLOZ

Junior Bear said:


> You don't have to IMO
> 
> Applied mine on Friday, drove it almost immediately after and it still looks great today


Thats good to know, its rare 24 hours passes without me or the missus having to drive somewhere.


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> You don't have to IMO
> 
> Applied mine on Friday, drove it almost immediately after and it still looks great today


Just to echo JB's experience, I have applied RD50 on tyres hours before a 400mile weekend round trip, but it was raining throughout, and the dressing didn't stand a chance.

24 hours is for best practices, but I've done a JB 'wipe and go' and RD50 has held up well, just don't expect it to last on long motorway journeys without allowing it to cure.


----------



## Junior Bear

I've no doubt a 24hr cure will be better


But it was raining when I drive the car and it was fine 
Could argue all day lol

Either way it's immense stuff people


----------



## Junior Bear

Here's some more snaps

This was after 48 hours curing in the garage after I detailed the mrs's Clio

Stunning IMO


----------



## JBirchy

Yeah that's a great finish JB!

JB


----------



## jlw41

Cracking shots JB! gota love the RD50 :thumb:


----------



## Zorrocooldude

for tyres i found autosmart finish really good and long lasting


----------



## Tips

Zorrocooldude said:


> for tyres i found autosmart finish really good and long lasting


As per the title, this is an Espuma RD50 thread and all things Espuma. :argie:


----------



## Junior Bear

Yea gtfo, espuma fanboys only


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Yea gtfo, espuma fanboys only


JB, I couldn't have phrased it better myself.


----------



## Tips

How are you peeps storing your Espuma Revolution Wheel cleaners?

Are these Kwazar bottles any good?


----------



## DMH-01

Tips said:


> How are you peeps storing your Espuma Revolution Wheel cleaners?


When I bought mine from Espuma they used to include 2 free spray bottles which were really good quality (although this was some time ago).

The recommended dilution for Revolution is 10:1 and in some cases 20:1 so I just leave the neat product in the 5L container and then use one of the spray bottles for the diluted product :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Tips said:


> How are you peeps storing your Espuma Revolution Wheel cleaners?
> 
> Are these Kwazar bottles any good?


Yes they are very good


----------



## Tips

DMH-01 said:


> When I bought mine from Espuma they used to include 2 free spray bottles which were really good quality (although this was some time ago).
> 
> The recommended dilution for Revolution is 10:1 and in some cases 20:1 so I just leave the neat product in the 5L container and then use one of the spray bottles for the diluted product :thumb:


Good advice Dan , what bottles are you using for the 'diluted' ready to use Revolution.

These Kwazar bottles have 'Viton' seals for chemical resistance, double pump spray action, and they come in funky colours.

However, I've noticed they sell the Kwazar spray heads as spare kit, so durability could be an issue with them.


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Yes they are very good


Are they durable JB?

I saw the spare trigger heads for sale and ...


----------



## DMH-01

Tips said:


> Good advice Dan , what bottles are you using for the 'diluted' ready to use Revolution.


The ones Espuma supplied me with a couple of years ago mate. I'll take a pic of them later :thumb:

AS sell similar ones to them Kwazar bottles btw.


----------



## Tips

DMH-01 said:


> The ones Espuma supplied me with a couple of years ago mate. I'll take a pic of them later :thumb:


Cheers Dan, add the Espuma spray head pichers here. :thumb:



DMH-01 said:


> AS sell similar ones to them Kwazar bottles btw.


Do you have a link for these AS 'Kwazar' type bottles.


----------



## Junior Bear

I've got a yellow Kwazar one with black trigger, I think it's their chemical resistant one

Still works fine

It can be wasteful though because it sprays on release to, which is cool


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> It can be wasteful though because it sprays on release to, which is cool


I've seen the youchoob vids on Kwazars, and the double pump action spray is exactly the reason for my interest levels rising.


----------



## Junior Bear

For the sake of £2 and using more energy to spray with usual bottle see use, I don't think they are worth £8


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> For the sake of £2 and using more energy to spray with usual bottle see use, I don't think they are worth £8


Kwazars not worth it then


----------



## Junior Bear

They definitely feel special, but na


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> They definitely feel special, but na


Cheers dude, common sense prevails :thumb:


----------



## Tips

So, any more sensible suggestions for storing and using diluted Espuma Revolution Wheel Cleaner?


----------



## Junior Bear

Ill be using a generic meguiars bottle with an atomiza chemical resistant spray head...


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Ill be using a generic meguiars bottle with an atomiza chemical resistant spray head...


My megs bottles & chemical resistant heads have lasted me years, but I've never stored Tardis or strong wheel cleaners in them, only diluted APC's.

A one litre Kwazar Mercury Pro+ is only a couple of pounds dearer than a megs bottle/head setup.


----------



## Junior Bear

Go for it then 


I've had iron x in a megs bottle with chemical spray head for about two years now

Never cleaned it out either lol


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> I've had iron x in a megs bottle with chemical spray head for about two years now


Wowsers :doublesho

If the Megs bottles can withstand Iron-X, then Megs it is :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Never known ironx to be a problem in any type of bottle?

The spray heads are where the problems come in


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> The spray heads are where the problems come in


AS Tardis has eaten all my spray heads so far, I didn't fancy ruining my Megs chemical resistant spray head testing Tardis. I still use Iron decon products poured onto an old Iron-X bottle from nearly two years ago.

I'll buy the Megs wheel brightener bottle for Espuma Revolution. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Why? It's just a label, same bottle


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Why? It's just a label, same bottle


I've got the 'green' Megs APC bottle to hold my generic APC
I've got the 'pink' Megs Last Touch bottle, to hold my Last Touch.
I might as well complete the set with the wheel brightener bottle holding Espuma 'Revolution' Wheel Cleaner. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Or get a generic bottle and put your revolution sticker on it


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Or get a generic bottle and put your revolution sticker on it


Oh yeh, I forgot about that 'sticker', cheers JB :thumb:


----------



## Tips

RD50 applied and taken from a MilesBetter RS4 showroom thread. :thumb:


----------



## Tips

RD50 tyre dressing shot yoinked from a Refined Detail Z4 thread. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

I love RD50. Need to get some more as I'm running out.

Anyone tried their Astro shampoo? Excellent imho :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

BareFacedGeek said:


> I love RD50. Need to get some more as I'm running out.
> 
> Anyone tried their Astro shampoo? Excellent imho :thumb:


Used Astro shampoo for the first time today , a very nice shampoo mate , foamed up quite well , very nice lube and cleans really well, overall a very nice product to work with :thumb:


----------



## Tips

BareFacedGeek said:


> Anyone tried their Astro shampoo? Excellent imho :thumb:


I've tried Espuma Astro car conditioner.

A pH neutral shampoo with a built in rinse aid for quicker rinsing. :thumb:
Removes dirt and traffic film with ease. :thumb:
Can be used in a snow foam lance for touchless cleaning. :thumb:
Fully biodegradable. :thumb:
£13.55 for 5 litres :doublesho
Someone out there is laughing at us.


----------



## Junior Bear

Is that price delivered tips? Why the hell am I laying circa £15 for 500ml of shampoo from other companies?!?!!


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Is that price delivered tips? Why the hell am I laying circa £15 for 500ml of shampoo from other companies?!?!!


Add the delivery on top, but that is the product retail price.


----------



## Junior Bear

What's the dilution ratio?


----------



## Demetrios72

Got mine off Amazon for just a fraction over £16, well worth it :thumb:

It's quite runny so I put a detailers "glug" in the bucket (around 50ml)


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> What's the dilution ratio?


I used 40ml in a 12 litre bucket, and it produced perfect results. :thumb:

That's 125 washes in 5 litres, which if you washed your car once a week without fail, should last you 3 years at 10.8p per wash :doublesho

The joke is on us peeps.


----------



## Tips

I've just bought 5 litres of Espuma Astro for £13.31 including free delivery. :doublesho

He who laughs last ...


----------



## Tips

RD50 tyres dressed, taken from a Kickin Griffin detail. :thumb:


----------



## S63

You should arrange a group buy Tips.


----------



## Tips

S63 said:


> You should arrange a group buy Tips.


My main man Dan has been organising the Espuma sample buys.

25 litres of RD50 tyre dressing was sold in a few days. :thumb:


----------



## Tips

RD50 dressed tyres, taken from a Mr Face detail. :thumb:


----------



## S63

Tips said:


> My main man Dan has been organising the Espuma sample buys.
> 
> 25 litres of RD50 tyre dressing was sold in a few days. :thumb:


When I said a group buy I meant buying Espuma PLC...cut out the middle man completely :thumb:


----------



## Tips

S63 said:


> When I said a group buy I meant buying Espuma PLC...cut out the middle man completely :thumb:


I liked it so much, I bought the company.


----------



## Junior Bear

Tips said:


> I've just bought 5 litres of Espuma Astro for £13.31 including free delivery. :doublesho
> 
> He who laughs last ...


Share then


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Share then


Happy to do so when it arrives, bud. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Cool, let me know how much your prepared to send and ill give you the money difference


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Cool, let me know how much your prepared to send and ill give you the money difference


Don't be silly my man, it doesn't work like that on here ... :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Send me 25litres then


----------



## Moggytom

Well I've just got a load of stuff from them and will be goin back for more top service !


----------



## Junior Bear

Do they have sales reps like autosmart?


----------



## Moggytom

No went to the main sales office only 5 mind from me, 5lt all purpose cleaner 5lts revolution wheels cleaner and 5lts snow foam and a wash MIT and a free spray bottle  very good prices and was stood chatting to lez for about 25 mins lol


----------



## Junior Bear

Where abouts?


----------



## Moggytom

Chorley mate  really friendy guy and will help with dilution ratios


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> No went to the main sales office only 5 mind from me, 5lt all purpose cleaner 5lts revolution wheels cleaner and 5lts snow foam and a wash MIT and a free spray bottle  very good prices and was stood chatting to lez for about 25 mins lol


Well done with your Espuma purchases :thumb:

Swapsies, talk to me.


----------



## Tips

I noticed when stripping back tyres dressed with RD50, you hardly get any horrible brown foam (Antiozonant) coming off the tyres.


----------



## Moggytom

Still want some snow foam


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> Still want some snow foam


PM incoming :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom

replied


----------



## mattyslk

Just applied the RD50 from the group buy.. I'm impressed. I didn't want to be, but I am.


----------



## Junior Bear

Tried this stuff on a friends BMW today, it didnt take to the tyres at all, strange

Still works great on mine though!!!


----------



## MilesBetter

:lol:



Tips said:


> I liked it so much, I bought the company.


----------



## Mr Shoelaces

mk4ibizatom said:


> Chorley mate  really friendy guy and will help with dilution ratios


We have Lez call in to our place he really knows his stuff and a really knowledgeable guy, his little tips and suggestions always come in handy. hes a top guy and worked for some very large PLC chemical companies.


----------



## Tips

Mr Shoelaces said:


> We have Lez call in to our place he really knows his stuff and a really knowledgeable guy, his little tips and suggestions always come in handy. hes a top guy and worked for some very large PLC chemical companies.


Share the Espuma tips and suggestions on here for us peeps new to the range. :thumb:


----------



## S63

Thought I'd have a little window shop whilst little Theo lay on the pitch in a crumpled heap. Can't find rates for p and p on the Espuma site can someone give the link.


----------



## Tips

S63 said:


> Thought I'd have a little window shop whilst little Theo lay on the pitch in a crumpled heap. Can't find rates for p and p on the Espuma site can someone give the link.


Hi John, the shipping prices can vary from £6 - £10, which seems to be the going rate for 5 litres of product in weight & bulk.

Have a butchers on Amazon and eBay for prices with shipping values added. :thumb:

Hope that helps.


----------



## DMH-01

S63 said:


> Thought I'd have a little window shop whilst little Theo lay on the pitch in a crumpled heap. Can't find rates for p and p on the Espuma site can someone give the link.


The shipping rate is added when you check out. It's £6.95 + VAT for mainland UK for any size order.


----------



## S63

DMH-01 said:


> The shipping rate is added when you check out. It's £6.95 + VAT for mainland UK for any size order.


Thanks

Not bad value for 26 pallets of TFR


----------



## Tips

S63 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Not bad value for 26 pallets of TFR


Now that's what I'm talking about. :thumb:

Free samples for all members John, I'm in. :wave:


----------



## S63

Tips said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about. :thumb:
> 
> Free samples for all members John, I'm in. :wave:


Jeez this footy is a bit of a bore, I've worked out every member on DW could have nearly 500mils

I might nip out and get an extra roll of Sellotape.


----------



## Tips

S63 said:


> Jeez this footy is a bit of a bore, I've worked out every member on DW could have nearly 500mils


Tell me about it.









I'll be laying in a crumpled heap at this rate.


----------



## S63

Got a few boxes to be getting on with


----------



## Tips

I'm living in a box, living in a cardboard box.


----------



## Tips

Hi Dan, any exciting plans with your big empty tins of RD50?










Do the labels come off easily ...

... can you tell what my next question will be.


----------



## kev999

Tips said:


> I'm living in a box, living in a cardboard box.


showing your age.lol.


----------



## Samh92

Tempted by this, but £35 for 5 litres  I'd only want a litre


----------



## kev999

Any chance of maybe producing smaller quantity containers for joe public.I would be up for say maybe a litre bottle,or does somebody want to de-cant a litre into a bottle and sell it on.


----------



## Tips

Samh92 said:


> Tempted by this, but £35 for 5 litres  I'd only want a litre





kev999 said:


> Any chance of maybe producing smaller quantity containers for joe public.I would be up for say maybe a litre bottle,or does somebody want to de-cant a litre into a bottle and sell it on.


That's why 25 DW members have each bought themselves a litre of RD50. 

See here. :thumb:


----------



## Tips

kev999 said:


> showing your age.lol.


He, he 80's child


----------



## stangalang

Tips said:


> He, he 80's child


Your a lot younger than you look tips.........


----------



## Tips

I'll take that as a compliment, I think.


----------



## Tips

RD50 applied on tyres from a 1914 Cadillac, detail courtesy of Alquimista. :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Mine arrived today... I must say i know the smell from somewhere but cannot remember the product it smells exactly the same as....:wall:


----------



## Tips

james_death said:


> Mine arrived today... I must say i know the smell from somewhere but cannot remember the product it smells exactly the same as....:wall:


RD50 smells like WD40 ...


----------



## S63

Tips said:


> RD50 smells like WD40 ...


Tut tut Tips

WD40 smells like RD50 surely?


----------



## Tips

S63 said:


> Tut tut Tips
> 
> WD40 smells like RD50 surely?


It must be those fish oil extracts.


----------



## Junior Bear

I said this to a friend yesterday, definitely got similar ingredients


----------



## Tips

When I first applied this 'unknown' RD50 tyre sample in the summer, I thought to myself, I hope I'm not applying WD40 to my tyres. 

I've now got both products infront of me, and WD40 is a slightly sweeter smelling product by comparison but there is no mistake in the commonality between both products on the basis of olfacation. :thumb:


----------



## james_death

Thanks dude think im out of WD40 want to put the smell to bed now....:lol:


----------



## james_death

Im back from the garage nope nothing like WD40 to me.... or plus gas...

I have smelled the exact dead same smell of RD50 i know i have but darn it i cant pinpoint it....:wall:

But is an exact match for smell..... now its really bugging me...:lol:


----------



## Trip tdi

Is there any pictures of the tyre dressing RD 50 on a tyre, so I can see how the product looks like when applied to the tyre walls.


----------



## Junior Bear

Erm yes, all over this thread


----------



## Trip tdi

Cheers Junior Bear, I'll have a look through this thread :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

I've had a look through this thread now, the RD 50 tyre dressing does leave a nice appearance behind to the tyre walls, great thread with Tip's pictures :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

No personal pics from tips though lol


----------



## Trip tdi

I'm sure they come in time from Tip's :thumb:, I have a feeling Homer will be dressing the tyres this time


----------



## GLN

is this stuff liquid or gel ??

seems well priced


----------



## Junior Bear

Liquid


----------



## kev999

Tips said:


> That's why 25 DW members have each bought themselves a litre of RD50.
> 
> See here. :thumb:


god damn it howd i miss that:wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Tips

kev999 said:


> god damn it howd i miss that:wall::wall::wall::wall:


Kev999

Put your request for the product you want to purchase in that thread, and Dan will buy again if he gets enough names to cover costs etc. :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Tips said:


> Hi MilesBetter
> 
> Tim @ Envy hasn't been selling any Espuma products for a while now.
> 
> ps - I love your detailing pichers, especially if RD50 is used :thumb:





MilesBetter said:


> Thanks for the Info.
> 
> Thanks on detailing pics it makes the hours putting them together all worth while :thumb: I have not posted anything in Studio for Yonks so will have to get back into the habit. Nice RS5 just done so will make sure get it written up.
> 
> 
> 
> Tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi MilesBetter
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds so formal lol... please feel free to use Steve
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve, keep doing what you do best. :thumb:

Apart from Espuma RD50, what else do you recommend in the Espuma range.


----------



## MilesBetter

Tips said:


> Thanks Steve, keep doing what you do best. :thumb:
> 
> Apart from Espuma RD50, what else do you recommend in the Espuma range.


I always use the below at present till something elsecomes along and outpaces them.

Shampoo:Astro; Wheels:Revolution; Glass: Crystal Clean (Green Liquid); APC:G202 (Used Farbicare but couldnt really differentiate it enough from G202 for interior cleaning duties, carpets etc. So I kept a litres and sold the other 4) however it does contain 'Optical Brighteners' from the marketing blurb and so it does dress the carpets nicely and adds a nice sent, a litre will keep me going a long time. Interiors: dashsheen for a Matt Look although I tend to use PERL also more now, but PERL can give a more shiny/ satin look thats not for everybody (uses same chemicals as 303, gives same look)

I tried samples of all their products courtesy of Tim who introduced me to Espuma seems like way back now (2010?) but these are the magic few that work for me.

I love the Glass cleaner Crystal Clean, tackles our Boxer's Dog Slobber with ease and best cleaner found that works for me and doesnt streak.

Maybe you should organise some samples of that 

Hope that helps


----------



## Junior Bear

I'm starting to get confused about espuma

Since these group buys started I knew nothing about the brand


Why have I not heard other detailers raving about them like they are now?


----------



## Tips

What a great breakdown of Espuma products, Steve :thumb:

Espuma Crystal Blue Glass cleaner is £18 for 5 litres inc. free delivery, Hello :wave:


----------



## MilesBetter

*....Professionals only Darling*



Junior Bear said:


> I'm starting to get confused about espuma
> 
> Since these group buys started I knew nothing about the brand
> 
> Why have I not heard other detailers raving about them like they are now?


Its been a well kept trade secret thats now out of the bag 

Anyobdy remember Tresseme and the Camp Salon guy....I rest my case


----------



## MilesBetter

Tips said:


> What a great breakdown of Espuma products, Steve :thumb:
> 
> Espuma Crystal Blue Glass cleaner is £18 for 5 litres inc. free delivery, Hello :wave:


Your Welcome, not sure what the blue one is, mine is green maybe they updated it.


----------



## Tips

MilesBetter said:


> Its been a well kept trade secret thats now out of the bag


----------



## Junior Bear

Fancy manufacturers, watch out! Espuma brigade comin'


----------



## Tips

Are you the whistle blower Steve.


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Espuma brigade comin'


----------



## MilesBetter

Oh no, what Monster have I unleashed :doublesho .... I will need to go into hiding now :lol:

All I know is the products work for me :thumb:


----------



## Tips

MilesBetter said:


> All I know is the products work for me :thumb:


A great get out clause there Steve 

We "weekend warriors" salute you, Sir


----------



## MilesBetter

Just for you Tips I yoinked these pics out of the archives of my Photobucket Account (circa 2010 I think)  ...Espuma Porn :argie:










_"I thought it was going to be a big box of bones dad was unpacking  "_


----------



## Tips

OMG :doublesho


----------



## Tips

Great 'yoinkage' Steve, thank you. :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter

Forgot to add the 'Fresh' was a really good de-oderiser and fragrance but not sure they sell it anymore. I am currently using something from AS (forget waht it is now was decanted and lost the label) So if anybody has any any good recommendations I am all ears....but better not stray too far off topic.


----------



## Tips

AS G101


----------



## MilesBetter

Blast from thr past .... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=196453

I just found some Fresh on amazon but I dont need another 5 litres, it took me nearly 2 years ti use the last lot :doublesho


----------



## Spoony

I do like some espuma. I'll be buying 5l of dasheen when I get paid in a couple of weeks, best dash product I've ever used


----------



## Tips

I bought five litres of Espuma Astro Car Shampoo on Amazon a couple of nights ago at £13:13 inc. free delivery.

It will take me three years to finish off Espuma Astro, and that's If I use it every week  

I'm now planning to use Espuma Astro as pre-wash snow foam substitute for touchless washing & car shampooing. #Winning


----------



## MilesBetter

Activo is meant to be a highly rated snow foam although i still have 10Litres of magfoam (which still impresses me everytime I use it) at the moment


----------



## Demetrios72

Been trying to find Espuma Crystal Green, think it has been replaced by Crystal Blue


----------



## Spoony

Tips said:


> I bought five litres of Espuma Astro Car Shampoo on Amazon a couple of nights ago at £13:13 inc. free delivery.
> 
> It will take me three years to finish off Espuma Astro, and that's If I use it every week
> 
> I'm now planning to use Espuma Astro as pre-wash snow foam substitute for touchless washing & car shampooing. #Winning


Bargain!! Why no heads up at the time!?!?


----------



## Tips

Spoony said:


> Bargain!! Why no heads up at the time!?!?


Hi Stuart

I posted on this thread a few pages earlier, as soon as I saw the deal on Amazon. :thumb:

See page #44


----------



## bero1306

Anyone selling 500ml or 1 lite of Espuma Rd50 so i can try it before splashing out on 5 litres.


----------



## Tips

bero1306 said:


> Anyone selling 500ml or 1 lite of Espuma Rd50 so i can try it before splashing out on 5 litres.


bero1306

Add your name and interest in RD50 in the Espuma sample buy thread here, kindly running by our man 'Dan' :thumb:

As soon as Dan has enough names to cover a 'Bulk' order, I'm sure he'll be happy to do another purchase, he's already gone 'six' rounds on Espuma RD50 Tyre Dressing in the last fortnight.


----------



## Moggytom

how much does postage cost dan ?


----------



## Moggytom

cant wait to get more products awsome prices and great dilution ratios means longlasting and still stronger then most stuff he told me for my new wheels to dilute revolution 1:20 !! so i didnt and they clean so easy, need to get my pik up of my stuff


----------



## Tips

Report back on your findings here Tom. :thumb:

We can start to compile a list of the 'must buy' Espuma products in their range according to our experiences. :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Espuma Dasheen & Crystal Blue :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Demetri said:


> Espuma Dasheen & Crystal Blue :thumb:


Looks like you will be re-united with them soon, Demetri :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Tips said:


> Looks like you will be re-united with them soon, Demetri :thumb:


This is  brilliant!!!!

Thanks chaps!!


----------



## Tips

Demetri said:


> This is  brilliant!!!!
> 
> Thanks chaps!!


You've got more Espuma products than me now Demetri.


----------



## MilesBetter

Tips said:


> Report back on your findings here Tom. :thumb:
> 
> We can start to compile a list of the 'must buy' Espuma products in their range according to our experiences. :thumb:


My Personal Favourites list:


G202
Revolution
RD50
Dasheen
Astro 


Crystal Clean - Green
Fresh NU Car Fragrance


----------



## Demetrios72

Tips said:


> You've got more Espuma products than me now Demetri.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tips

Wot no Revolution?









Steve, what are you using instead? I'm intrigued to hear from a pro.


----------



## MilesBetter

Tips said:


> Wot no Revolution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve, what are you using instead? I'm intrigued to hear from a pro.


Typo, now edited :thumb:

it was one if the first products of theirs I tried and loved it so much I bought into trying their other bits.


----------



## Tips

MilesBetter said:


> Typo, now edited :thumb:
> 
> it was one if the first products of theirs I tried and loved it so much I bought into trying their other bits.


RD50 Long Life Tyre Dressing will be an Espuma product that will bring the rest of their range to attention.


----------



## DMH-01

MilesBetter said:


> My Personal Favourites list:
> 
> 
> Crystal Clean - Green


Do you know what the difference between Crystal Green and Crystal Blue is mate? Looks like Espuma don't stock Green anymore.


----------



## MilesBetter

DMH-01 said:


> Do you know what the difference between Crystal Green and Crystal Blue is mate? Looks like Espuma don't stock Green anymore.


Sorry not sure now, I was told at one point. I preferred the green when i had samples of both, so bought 5 litres of that one. They were two different products in the range if I remember when I got mine, but maybe they discontinued the green.


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> cant wait to get more products awsome prices and great dilution ratios means longlasting and still stronger then most stuff he told me for my new wheels to dilute revolution 1:20 !! so i didnt and they clean so easy, need to get my pik up of my stuff


Tom, can you ask Lez @ Espuma if there is any difference with the current Espuma Crystal Clean Blue and the previous version of Espuma Crystal Clean Green.

Cheers my man :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter

DMH-01 said:


> Do you know what the difference between Crystal Green and Crystal Blue is mate? Looks like Espuma don't stock Green anymore.


Found this old Thread post from 2010 about same time I got mine



matt1263 said:


> Now I dont know what the smell is but is VERY strong chemical smell that reminds me of something (think ipa but not quite).... No hazing, smears nothing ....Its FANTASTIC, so much so I will be selling my Fast Glass (about 4L left) and buying more of this....
> 
> ......I am going to buy the 3m glass cleaner, but thats going to have to be VERY good to beat this.
> 
> I have used the espuma blue glass cleaner and thats pants (sorry espuma), as glass cleaner and of course the fast glass, and all strugle to get the baked on dog slobber in one go, this just did it so easy.
> 
> So yes, I do rate it as good as revolution (wheel cleaner) and G202 (apc).


----------



## Tips

MilesBetter said:


> Found this old Thread post from 2010 about same time I got mine


Wow - let your fingers do the walking.


----------



## GLN

Wondering if anyone is willing to send small sample of rd50 like just 100-200mm just test on a set of tyres before ordering a 5l

Will cover the costs ofcourse 

:thumb:


----------



## Moggytom

im hopefully goin back in on tuesday for tar and glue remover so will ask about the glass cleaner ! tips il ask to try get you some commesion haha


----------



## Tips

GLN said:


> Wondering if anyone is willing to send small sample of rd50 like just 100-200mm just test on a set of tyres before ordering a 5l
> 
> Will cover the costs ofcourse
> 
> :thumb:


PM me :thumb:


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> im hopefully goin back in on tuesday for tar and glue remover so will ask about the glass cleaner ! tips il ask to try get you some commesion haha


Ha, ha - cheers Tom.

Ask if he can still get hold of the Crystal Green Cleaner, It's not available on the website anymore.

Enjoy your future purchases Tom, and report back of your findings buddy. :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom

Will do matey and let us know if you want a cheeky sample of the tar and glue remover and let us know when snow foam gets therw


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> Will do matey and let us know if you want a cheeky sample of the tar and glue remover and let us know when snow foam gets therw


Thanks man, I'll keep you updated when stuff arrives, let me know like wise.

I'm always up for cheeky samples. 

Enjoy your second visit to the Willy Wonka Espuma Factory


----------



## paulmc08

Tips said:


> Thanks man, I'll keep you updated when stuff arrives, let me know like wise.
> 
> I'm always up for cheeky samples.
> 
> Enjoy your second visit to the Willy Wonka Espuma Factory


Tips,are you or have you got/used the tar remover,and any idea on prices

cheers:thumb:


----------



## Tips

paulmc08 said:


> Tips,are you or have you got/used the tar remover,and any idea on prices
> 
> cheers:thumb:


Hi paulmc08

I've not used Espuma Tar & Glue Remover, but I have the prices for ya. :thumb:

5 Litres of Espuma Tar & Glue Remover
Amazon = *£23.17* + free delivery
Espumadirect = *£25.67* + £6.95 delivery
eBay = *£38.37* + free delivery

I hope that helps.


----------



## Moggytom

I Dnt have to pay delivery haha  and it is we're dreams are made haha


----------



## Tips




----------



## Moggytom

i cant believe you atcherly made that up haha !


----------



## Junior Bear

I can believe it


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> I can believe it


Sadly JB, you know me too well


----------



## Moggytom

needed an umpalumpa to sing bout it now and get it in the top 40 lol


----------



## MilesBetter

Classic :lol:

:thumb:



Tips said:


>


----------



## Junior Bear

My amazon wish list is full of espuma stuff, cannot believe they're prices


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> My amazon wish list is full of espuma stuff, cannot believe they're prices


Same here, that's where I found 5 litres of Astro for £13:31 inc free delivery. :thumb:

As soon as I ordered Astro from Amazon, the price shot up to £25


----------



## Junior Bear

It's the tfr

25litrs for around £30?!


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> It's the tfr
> 
> 25litrs for around £30?!


----------



## Moggytom

I've seen the 25 lt drum haha it's mahusive


----------



## Tips

Swipe one on your next visit.


----------



## Moggytom

Lmao il try my best il get a pick of his racks for ya  haha and a couple of his products


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> Lmao il try my best il get a pick of his racks for ya  haha and a couple of his products


Ask if they stock any "I ♥ Espuma" window stickers


----------



## Moggytom

Il tell lez we have his number 1 fan haha and get you his autograph


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> Il tell lez we have his number 1 fan haha and get you his autograph


That will do me bud :thumb:


----------



## Tips

RD50 dressed tyres, detailed by Dave KG :thumb:


----------



## IanG

mk4ibizatom said:


> im hopefully goin back in on tuesday for tar and glue remover so will ask about the glass cleaner ! tips il ask to try get you some commesion haha


I can recommend the Tar & Glue Remover it's great and IMHO a little more effective than Tardis.

I've tried two glass cleaners Crystal Green (Which I don't think they do anymore?) and Crystal Blue. They are both effective glass cleaners but the green slightly edges it for me.

Trying to think what else I've got......:lol:

Activo
Astro
G202
Revolution
RD50
Tar & Glue
Crystal Green Glass Cleaner
Crystal Blue Glass Cleaner

Been using Espuma since 2009 and will continue to keep them in my collection as they do the job at a good price.


----------



## Moggytom

Right I've had a word with lez about the green glass cleaner ! He still does it a if I get enough names together he will make us a special batch or I can do what dan has done and get a huge one an sell it in bits cause they only come in 5lts containers , he doesn't make it as much as te blue stuff but its miles better apparently but we'd need enough people to get our own special batch made of the stuff or you could get a 5lt tub but it would last you ages

Let me know what you want me to do on the matter of the green glass cleaner !!!

Also ordered mysel 5 lts of dasheen haha


----------



## Tips

Top work fella :thumb:

I've PM'd MilesBetter (Steve) & DMH-01 (dan) about the availability of Crystal Green Glass Cleaner.


----------



## Moggytom

Nice one ice told him bout this thread and how popular the stuff is and he seemed well chuffed sent an order to koreor today lol


----------



## MilesBetter

mk4ibizatom said:


> ....but its miles better apparently....


I have all rights and copyright on those words  :lol:



mk4ibizatom said:


> Right I've had a word with lez about the green glass cleaner ! He still does it a if I get enough names together he will make us a special batch or I can do what dan has done and get a huge one an sell it in bits cause they only come in 5lts containers , he doesn't make it as much as te blue stuff but its miles better apparently but we'd need enough people to get our own special batch made of the stuff or you could get a 5lt tub but it would last you ages
> 
> Let me know what you want me to do on the matter of the green glass cleaner !!!
> 
> Also ordered mysel 5 lts of dasheen haha


Thats what you call listening to your customers needs :thumb:

Interesting why they stopped production then of Green.


----------



## MilesBetter

Tips said:


> Top work fella :thumb:
> 
> I've PM'd MilesBetter (Steve) & DMH-01 (dan) about the availability of Crystal Green Glass Cleaner.


+1 :thumb:

I still have over 5 litres left as I bought lots originally to stock up :argie:

I am sure this will fly if there is a similar thread put up for the samples and 1litres if split again as the oher samles thread


----------



## Tips

Group Buy listing has been changed to gauge interest in the Crystal Green Glass cleaner.

5 litres of Crystal Green, split into the usual one litre portions - there are two spaces remaining on the first batch of Green peeps. :thumb:


----------



## Tips

MilesBetter said:


> +1 :thumb:
> 
> I still have over 5 litres left as I bought lots originally to stock up :argie:
> 
> I am sure this will fly if there is a similar thread put up for the samples and 1litres if split again as the oher samles thread


I didn't want you missing out on the exclusive crystal 'green' brew - nice to see you all stocked up on the good stuff. 

Thanks for all you input with all things Espuma, Steve -its nice to see a 'pro' share in the goodness. :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom

My name best be On there haha and he didn't stop production he still sell s it but cause of the price difference most people were buying blue he still sells the green to detailers


----------



## IanG

You'll like the Crystal Green 

IMHO its "very" similar to another much more expensive glass cleaner right down to smell/colour

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> My name best be On there haha and he didn't stop production he still sell s it but cause of the price difference most people were buying blue he still sells the green to detailers


I can't add a name until there is a show of interest, a space left for you always Tom, just put in a post mate. :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom

Yeah il ring lez again and find out how many lts min we need and how much it will be so can be priced up


----------



## MilesBetter

mk4ibizatom said:


> My name best be On there haha and he didn't stop production he still sell s it but cause of the price difference most people were buying blue he still sells the green to detailers


Thanks for clarifying :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

I think we should have an espuma meet


----------



## Tips

Bring a bottle of your favourite Espuma product


----------



## Moggytom

Ask for a walk around the factory haha


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> Ask for a walk around the factory haha












Sorry, couldn't resist folks


----------



## Moggytom

Forgot it was your company tips lol


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> Forgot it was your company tips lol


I'm just the 'monkey' to the organ grinder here.


----------



## S63

Tips said:


> I'm just the 'monkey' to the organ grinder here.


The phone lines are still open, keep up the good work Tips.


----------



## Moggytom

I'm ringing lez in 30 mins to sort out the green glass stuff


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> I'm ringing lez in 30 mins to sort out the green glass stuff


Tom, thanks for your great work so far, just make sure you and Dan are both on the same hymn sheet 

We don't want to end up with too many litres of Espuma Greens, and not enough customers.

In a group buy survey, only three out five peeps have expressed an interest in the Green Glass cleaner so far.


----------



## Moggytom

Yeah dans told me to ask if 10 lts is enough for him to get some sorted for us  and my offer will always be there for the dasheen tips


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> Yeah dans told me to ask if 10 lts is enough for him to get some sorted for us  and my offer will always be there for the dasheen tips


Thanks Tom, you're a star :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Am a missing some group but threads?


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Am a missing some group but threads?


Go to the original Espuma Group buy thread that Dan set up - a new list of Espuma products, see page 26. :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Am a missing some group but threads?


JB, I've already added your name for one litre of Espuma Astro Car Shampoo.

Let me know on the group buy thread, if that isn't the case. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Ok cool no problem, have I missed the
Prices too then?


----------



## DMH-01

Junior Bear said:


> Ok cool no problem, have I missed the
> Prices too then?


I've only got rough prices at the moment as RM postage costs change at 1001g :wall:

1L of RD50 = Under 1001g (£4.30)
1L of Revolution = Over 1001g (£5.60)


----------



## Junior Bear

How would you guarantee it's under or over? Lol


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Ok cool no problem, have I missed the
> Prices too then?


JB - it's just a list to get a 'grip' of who is interested in the next batch of Espuma products.

Dan will be working out the prices and packaging, once he's got a feel for numbers and various product costs. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Okeydoke

Thread seems to be moving fast I can't keep up, don't wanna miss out


Dan would it be any easier to do 500ml samples?


----------



## Moggytom

Yea your right it is goin really fast might it be worth starting a new one ?


----------



## Junior Bear

Discussion threads work, keep lists separate imo


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Okeydoke - Thread seems to be moving fast I can't keep up, don't wanna miss out
> 
> Dan would it be any easier to do 500ml samples?


I dunno where all this 'heat' is coming from either. 

500ml Espuma samples will do the the poor man in.

Let's not kill the Golden Goose that's laying these lovely Espuma eggs for us eh.


----------



## DMH-01

Junior Bear said:


> How would you guarantee it's under or over? Lol


I'll find out how the weight of 1L of Dasheen/Crystal Green and Astro compare to the likes of RD50 and Revolution.

Revolution was easy as all samples weighed well over 1001g. With RD50 some of the samples were over, some were under.


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Discussion threads work, keep lists separate imo


True Dat :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom

I'm getting 5lts of dasheen 2moro so might be able to weigh 1lt of it if it helps ?


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> Yea your right it is goin really fast might it be worth starting a new one ?


Tom we have a group buy thread

and an Espuma discussion thread

Chatty peeps on here, and buying peeps on there. :thumb:

It's all good in the hood.


----------



## DMH-01

Junior Bear said:


> Okeydoke
> 
> Thread seems to be moving fast I can't keep up, don't wanna miss out
> 
> Dan would it be any easier to do 500ml samples?


The only thing with 500ml samples would be the cost compared to 1L. The postage costs aren't that much cheaper I'm afraid (that's Royal Mail for you).


----------



## Tips

DMH-01 said:


> The only thing with 500ml samples would be the cost compared to 1L. The postage costs aren't that much cheaper I'm afraid (that's Royal Mail for you).


The great man has spoken.

Lets stick to the one litres each peeps. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

DMH-01 said:


> I've only got rough prices at the moment as RM postage costs change at 1001g :wall:
> 
> 1L of RD50 = Under 1001g (£4.30)
> 1L of Revolution = Over 1001g (£5.60)


But surely any fully packaged up (i.e. ready to post) 1L sample will weigh over 1000g?


----------



## DMH-01

BareFacedGeek said:


> But surely any fully packaged up (i.e. ready to post) 1L sample will weigh over 1000g?


The weights mentioned above were the packaged up items.

Not necessarily, you are talking about pure water which has a density of one gram per cubic centimeter. Oil is less dense than water for example.


----------



## Moggytom

Right dan 10lts is enough of the glass cleaner he's just goin to work out a price and ring me back at 4


----------



## DMH-01

mk4ibizatom said:


> Right dan 10lts is enough of the glass cleaner he's just goin to work out a price and ring me back at 4


I'm assuming this price will be without consideration for the other order?

Just so I know that when placing the other order I can expect to knock a bit off.


----------



## JBirchy

At the request of the Cheadle Massive, please see the pictures below of RD50 in action:














































There is a range of finishes in there too, the Silver Clio was applied one coat, left for an hour and then buffed leaving the very satin natural look which i really love. Both the Range Rovers were applied quite thick, left for 10mins then buffed.

The grey RRS and the Clio are parked outside my work and both have dulled down to a wonderful satin sheen, looking very good!

JB


----------



## Tips

That is some stunning RD50 pichers JB. :thumb:

The tyre finish on the silver Clio is exactly the reason, why this quest started. 

Keep up the good work my man.


----------



## JBirchy

Tips said:


> That is some stunning RD50 pichers JB. :thumb:
> 
> The tyre finish on the silver Clio is exactly the reason, why this quest started.


Tyres have never seen any previous dressing apart from the dodgy back to black spray that doesn't work, so they were scrubbed with Megs Super Degreaser, thoroughly rinsed, left to dry naturally and then the RD50 was applied.

After an hour, a quick buff and it was looking like that!


----------



## Tips

JBirchy said:


> Tyres have never seen any previous dressing apart from the dodgy back to black spray that doesn't work, so they were scrubbed with Megs Super Degreaser, thoroughly rinsed, left to dry naturally and then the RD50 was applied.
> 
> After an hour, a quick buff and it was looking like that!


Awesome, mate.

Wait till you take it off (god knows why you want to remove it, but I'm playing to get best practices).

You hardly get any of that crappy brown foam (Antiozonant) coming off when scrubbing the tyres clean. :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom

Ive told him about the other order but just think he's goin to work out that separate


----------



## Moggytom

Dan lez said your looking at 20 quid for 10 lts of green glass cleaner got a bit left in stock and you'll have to ring to make the order knocked a bit off cause I told him you were ordering more stuff and he was well impressed you donated the profit to charity


----------



## Junior Bear

I think dan should treat himself next time, good lad for doing this for everyone


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> I think dan should treat himself next time, good lad for doing this for everyone


^^ This :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

mk4ibizatom said:


> Dan lez said your looking at 20 quid for 10 lts of green glass cleaner got a bit left in stock and you'll have to ring to make the order knocked a bit off cause I told him you were ordering more stuff and he was well impressed you donated the profit to charity


Nice one, will give him a call this week then :thumb:

Just need the lists to fill up then we're good to go.


----------



## Moggytom

Yeah he's te man sorting this out for all you lot  I'm quite lucky living so close but for others gives them a chance to sample a awsome product


----------



## DMH-01

Junior Bear said:


> I think dan should treat himself next time, good lad for doing this for everyone





Tips said:


> ^^ This :thumb:


Thanks guys but there's no need :thumb:


----------



## Tips

DMH-01 said:


> Nice one, will give him a call this week then :thumb:
> 
> Just need the lists to fill up then we're good to go.


10 litres of Espuma Crystal Green Glass cleaner seems a lot to order upfront, when we've only got interest in four litres so far.


----------



## DMH-01

Tips said:


> 10 litres of Espuma Crystal Green Glass cleaner seems a lot to order upfront, when we've only got interest in four litres so far.


Have faith my man, the new list needs to get some more exposure :thumb:

I'll probably have a couple of litres anyway.


----------



## Junior Bear

What kind of glass cleaner is it

Does it leave protection etc?

Or is it a no frills squeaky clean ipa mixture


----------



## Tips

Hopefully someone will come on thread and tell you why the Green Cleaner is better.

It's another Espuma product used by the 'pro' fraternity on the hush, hush.


----------



## DMH-01

Junior Bear said:


> What kind of glass cleaner is it
> 
> Does it leave protection etc?
> 
> Or is it a no frills squeaky clean ipa mixture


See this post matey :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=3748337&postcount=539


----------



## Junior Bear

Ah, tempting

Ill give it a miss this time round, I don't have too much trouble with glass anyway. But will consider it in future!


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Ah, tempting
> 
> Ill give it a miss this time round, I don't have too much trouble with glass anyway. But will consider it in future!


No drama's - I'm happy to sort you out with a dribble, when I get my hands on it. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Na honestly mate I don't wanna waste your time

Glass cleaner is glass cleaner to me, when I run out of what I've already got ill just get some of this when the time comes


Appreciate the offer though


----------



## Tips

Just a quick heads up for Tom who is making his second visit to the Espuma factory in a matter of days. :thumb:

Can you find out if Lez has any of these empty 250ml bottles 'spare' or lying around or even if he sells Espuma products in this size.

As was pointed out on another thread, they used to be sponsor manufacturers on DW and they were selling Espuma samplers back then.


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> My name best be On there haha and he didn't stop production he still sell s it but cause of the price difference most people were buying blue he still sells the green to detailers


Tom, please confirm your interest in Espuma Crystal Green Glass cleaner on the Group buy thread. :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom

Have done tips


----------



## GAZLOZ

Used mine at the weekend well impressed:thumb:










Dont know why my image is sidewards


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> Have done tips


Top man :thumb:


----------



## Tips

GAZLOZ said:


> Used mine at the weekend well impressed:thumb:


I've rotated it for ya bud, it looks fantastic GAZLOZ :thumb:










Another happy Espuma Bunny.


----------



## GAZLOZ

Tips said:


> That looks fantastic GAZLOZ :thumb:
> 
> Another happy Espuma Bunny.


Yeah didnt know what to expect, read a lot on here and got in on the group buy.
It didnt let me down and still looking as good now despite the recent weather, only used a tiny amount as well. :thumb:


----------



## Tips

GAZLOZ said:


> Yeah didnt know what to expect, read a lot on here and got in on the group buy.
> It didnt let me down and still looking as good now despite the recent weather, only used a tiny amount as well. :thumb:


In Tips we trust 

It's perfect for this grotty weather, so long as you let RD50 'cure' :thumb:

Well done, enjoy your purchase, for a very long time.


----------



## S63

Tips said:


> In Tips we trust
> 
> It's perfect for this grotty weather, so long as you let RD50 'cure' :thumb:
> 
> Well done, enjoy your purchase, for a very long time.


Bridgestone........ A dressing friendly rubber compound.


----------



## Tips

S63 said:


> Bridgestone........ A dressing friendly rubber compound.


Good point - I'm thinking of compiling a list of tyre makes that RD50 dressing either looks fantastic or doesn't.

I've seen different results produced from RD50 on different makes, depending on how soft or hard the rubber compounds are.


----------



## Junior Bear

You'll struggle with that one IMO tips

Different brands, different models, different ages, different climates

Factors are endless really


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> You'll struggle with that one IMO tips
> 
> Different brands, different models, different ages, different climates
> 
> Factors are endless really


Oh yeh, and different prep, different application methods and different rubber surface temperature.

Can you tell us which brand of tyre it failed on for you JB.


----------



## Junior Bear

Budget tbh, just doesn't work.


So far hankook, Michelin, and continental have taken very well to it


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> So far hankook, Michelin, and continental have taken very well to it


I'll raise you.

RD50 looks and dries lovely on Michelin PS2 Pilot sport tyres. :thumb:

RD50 is phenominal on Toyo Proxes T1 Sport :thumb:

Fellow RD50 group buyers and 'pro' detailer peeps, feel free to add your observations on different tyre makes & RD50 reactions.


----------



## Tips

One space remaining for one litre of RD50 in the Espuma sample thread folks.


----------



## S63

Is this stuff oil or water based Tips, guessing oil as it takes 24 to fully dry.


----------



## Tips

S63 said:


> Is this stuff oil or water based Tips, guessing oil as it takes 24 to fully dry.


It's very solvent smelling and sillicon based, I guess that's why it costs so much, in comparison to the rest of their Espuma range.

Unlike Gtechniq T1, Espuma RD50 dries to the touch, leaving no greasy looking tyrewalls. :thumb:

Yet it has the finish of a water based dressing, similar to one coat of Zaino Z-16.


----------



## Tips

For Samh92 :thumb:



Junior Bear said:


> Surfex hd 50:1 scrub into the tyres with a nail brush, rinse, dry, apply


----------



## BMW Shortie

DMH-01 said:


> Makes it more expensive actually :thumb:


No worries, cheaper is even better lol


----------



## Spoony

I'm happy with the priced tbh. Considering the effort to run one of these and post everything after decanting and labelling I'd be happy enough if you made a couple of quid.

But you donated £25 last round to charity so even that is fantastic.

Looking forward to actually using rd50 if it ever stops raining!


----------



## Tips

Thanks for your helpful suggestion SRIshortie. :thumb:

We're on our second run on RD50, and have already sold 30 litres of the stuff. :doublesho 

In hindsight, ordering 25 litres would have allowed Dan to pass on further savings to the rest us that have participated so far. We never expected to get interest, and If you've followed this thread it only started as a 'small' 5 litre buy and a 5 way split.

Dan has been ordering in 5 litre bulk according to demand, which is currently standing at 14 litres of interest in RD50 in the current buy. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## DMH-01

It's the postage that's the killer and is one of the reasons why Espuma stopped producing the smaller sizes.



Tips said:


> TIf you've followed this thread it only started as a small 5 litre buy and a 5 way split.


Look what it's evolved into :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie

No worries, i have put my name down for the last RD50 lol


----------



## Tips

Amen to that. :thumb:

If I can make one person happy with their purchase of RD50, my journey here has come to a satisfactory conclusion.

Thanks again Dan. :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie

One thing i havent seen but i admit i havent read all 66 pages, how are people applying this? Brush or foam applicator?

Am i right, let it dry for a matt finish or buff with a little water for gloss?


----------



## Tips

SRIshortie said:


> One thing i havent seen but i admit i havent read all 66 pages, how are people applying this? Brush or foam applicator?
> 
> Am i right, let it dry for a matt finish or buff with a little water for gloss?


Foam applicator for soft satin sheen, brush on if you want to work RD50 into the grooves and get a glossier finish.

Maybe a courtesy wipe with a paper towel, to mop up spills and runs, and to take the edge of the bling look, depending on the finish you want to achieve.

NO WATER with RD50, it is not that kind of tyre dressing. :doublesho

If you really want a glossy finish, Gtechniq T1 / Finish Kare #108 Top Kote Tyre Dressing will be more suitable.

Hope that helps. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

SRIshortie said:


> One thing i havent seen but i admit i havent read all 66 pages, how are people applying this? Brush or foam applicator?
> 
> Am i right, let it dry for a matt finish or buff with a little water for gloss?


With dressings in the past I have always used the foam applicators.

With RD50 I've been using a paint brush, very similar to this one (Asda sell them for around £1) :thumb:...

Linky


----------



## G.P

Tips said:


> I found 5 litres of Astro :


Had chance to try it yet?

Do you think it would be fine to use on AF's Tough Coat?


----------



## BMW Shortie

Tips said:


> NO WATER with RD50, it is not that kind of tyre dressing. :doublesho


Im sure i read that somewhere last night lol

I dont want glossy thats why i want to get away form the CG stuff im currently using lol


----------



## DMH-01

G.P said:


> Do you think it would be fine to use on AF's Tough Coat?


I'll be using it as my winter shampoo, it's LSP safe and adds protection :thumb:


----------



## Tips

G.P said:


> Had chance to try it yet?
> 
> Do you think it would be fine to use on AF's Tough Coat?


I've used a glug of Astro (50ml) in a bucket and was really impressed with the performance, considering the price - at £13.31 for 5 litres it really is a no brainer. :doublesho

Again, like Dan - Astro is going to be my winter choice of shampoo, pH neutral, nice and sudsy, pleasant smelling, phosphate free and biodegreadable, with a built in rinse aid.

Astro can also be used directly in a snow foam for an effective touchless pre wash (I haven't tried this yet)

#winning 

ps - my car is wearing all sorts of nano tech coatings and I have no concerns with using Espuma Astro - it's such a great value shampoo.


----------



## Tips

SRIshortie said:


> I dont want glossy thats why i want to get away form the CG stuff im currently using lol


If you don't want glossy, then RD50 will boxes and then some more.

Of course factor in tyre makes and compounds, but a few of us have listed what RD50 looks great on so far. :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom

One of my many next buys of lez hava


----------



## Ns1980

Received a sample of RD50 from a generous DW member yesterday :thumb: and am really looking forward to using it.

My current choice is GTechniq T1 which is just a shade too glossy for me but has good longevity. I'm hoping the RD50 replicates AF Satin but with much longer durability.

Will post some pics up...


----------



## JBirchy

Ns1980 said:


> Received a sample of RD50 from a generous DW member yesterday :thumb: and am really looking forward to using it.
> 
> My current choice is GTechniq T1 which is just a shade too glossy for me but has good longevity. I'm hoping the RD50 replicates AF Satin but with much longer durability.
> 
> Will post some pics up...


Nick it's much less viscous than Satin, it's quite a thin liquid but it spreads really well!

I find that if you let it cure for 10mins or so, then after you've given the car a Finale wipedown thumb then go back round and buff the tyres to take the glossiness away and reveal a nice satin sheen!


----------



## Ns1980

JBirchy said:


> Nick it's much less viscous than Satin, it's quite a thin liquid but it spreads really well!
> 
> I find that if you let it cure for 10mins or so, then after you've given the car a Finale wipedown thumb then go back round and buff the tyres to take the glossiness away and reveal a nice satin sheen!


Thanks Jon - helpful and generous as ever :thumb: 

Is it 'sprayable' do you think? You mentioned to brush it on (which is fine) - I'm just wondering...

Also, would the bristles on a standard yellow handled detailing brush be stiff enough to paint it onto tyres?


----------



## G.P

Tips said:


> Note for Dan.
> 
> G.P is now on two Espuma orders.


Lets hope I can stop there, for now anyway. .


----------



## JBirchy

Ns1980 said:


> Thanks Jon - helpful and generous as ever :thumb:
> 
> Is it 'sprayable' do you think? You mentioned to brush it on (which is fine) - I'm just wondering...
> 
> Also, would the bristles on a standard yellow handled detailing brush be stiff enough to paint it onto tyres?


Short answers, Yes and Yes!

Most definitely sprayable, in fact i've been meaning to try that method too. Only thing i'd be concerned about there is overspraying on to the tyres. Not worried about the arches as i reckon it would make a mega arch dressing!

I use a standard Envy brush - it's the perfect size for the 245/45 18's on my car, are yours 18" or 19"? Either way they'd be spot on.


----------



## Ns1980

JBirchy said:


> Short answers, Yes and Yes!
> 
> Most definitely sprayable, in fact i've been meaning to try that method too. Only thing i'd be concerned about there is overspraying on to the tyres. Not worried about the arches as i reckon it would make a mega arch dressing!
> 
> I use a standard Envy brush - it's the perfect size for the 245/45 18's on my car, are yours 18" or 19"? Either way they'd be spot on.


Excellent - I'll try a brush first instead of a foam app.

Mine are 255/35 R19 - brushing on is certainly my preferred choice.


----------



## Tips

Ns1980 said:


> 'm hoping the RD50 replicates AF Satin but with much longer durability.


No need to hope about RD50 replicating AF Satin.

It does it in spades and then some. :thumb:

Read through this 'tiny' thread for evidence


----------



## jlw41

This has to be the longest tyre dressing thread ever :lol:

67 pages and 18,874 views later


----------



## Tips

jlw41 said:


> This has to be the longest tyre dressing thread ever :lol:
> 
> 67 pages and 18,874 views later


I know - its only a month old thread. :thumb:

Somebody needs a hard 'slap' for starting it all off.


----------



## Moggytom

Haha this Is an awsome thread  tips no samples pots spare  but I do have 5lta of dasheen and 4 spray bottles  wahoo


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> Haha this Is an awsome thread  tips no samples pots spare  but I do have 5lta of dasheen and 4 spray bottles  wahoo


Good man, good haul - Does Dasheen really smell like New Car?

The spray bottle and heads are supposed to be really good value for money, how much were they @ Espuma, and did you manage to get any freebies bud?


----------



## G.P

Tips said:


> Does Dasheen really smell like New Car?


Thats just got my interest, so what does it smell of?

How much was the 1l?


----------



## Tips

G.P said:


> Thats just got my interest, so what does it smell of?
> 
> How much was the 1l?


According to the blurb.



> Espuma Dasheen is a Plastic, Leather & Vinyl dressing, which leaves a matt clean finish for the interior plastics. Ideal as a light cleaner and leaves a pleasant 'New Car' fragrance.


Dasheen is £13.50 for 1 litre delivered.


----------



## Moggytom

Il let you smell it hopefully send you a lil sample in the post 2moro with your foam and the 4 bottles were freebies


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> Il let you smell it hopefully send you a lil sample in the post 2moro with your foam


What a star Tom, thanks dude. :thumb:



mk4ibizatom said:


> and the 4 bottles were freebies


Now that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## G.P

mk4ibizatom said:


> Il let you smell it




And what do you think it smells like?


----------



## Moggytom

Not opened it yet lol just keep looking at it..... Wil give it a whiff later


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> Not opened it yet lol just keep looking at it..... Wil give it a whiff later


Ha, ha - I did that with my five litres of Espuma Astro Car Shampoo.

I kept looking at it, thinking, how am I going to  finish five litres of this?

Finally opened it this morning for a whiff, it smells like lemonade. :argie:


----------



## Junior Bear

Dilution ratio?


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Dilution ratio?


Not as concentrated as my all-time favourite BriteMax CleanMax 

The big bottle says 1% - 2% dilution in warm water.

I'm playing with Astro measures and so far 50-75ml of Astro is working well for me in a 10 litre bucket. :thumb:

I've not tried Astro in a snow foam lance as a touchless pre-wash, but I've been told it's very good.

Winter, here I come. :car:


----------



## Tips

Why is this the most expensive Espuma product in 5 litre size, its £43 :doublesho


----------



## MatthewADV

Its not tips, I own the most expensive 

Bought the last 2 tins, and at full price you would wince


----------



## Tips

MatthewADV said:


> Its not tips, I own the most expensive
> 
> Bought the last 2 tins, and at full price you would wince












Is it the liquid wax


----------



## MatthewADV

Yes, its ikon, no longer available (so I was informed).


----------



## Tips

MatthewADV said:


> Yes, its ikon, no longer available (so I was informed).


You 'pro' detailer guys - always having the best unavailable stuff. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Tips said:


> Why is this the most expensive Espuma product in 5 litre size, its £43 :doublesho


Probably because its very economical in the long run, but costs espuma more to manufacture


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Probably because its very economical in the long run, but costs espuma more to manufacture


JB, Its £66 on eBay :doublesho

Me no understandy 

It's only an air freshener.


----------



## S63

Have you been invited to the Christmas party Tips?


----------



## G.P

Tips said:


> It's only an air freshener.


But does it provide new car smell???


----------



## DMH-01

Tips said:


> Why is this the most expensive Espuma product in 5 litre size, its £43 :doublesho


Most people pay around £10 for 400-500ml of the popular air freshners so it's not that pricey :thumb:


----------



## Moggytom

Dasheen has been smelt  and it's pretty amazing a mix between new car and fruits really nice


----------



## G.P

Wish Id had some dasheen now.


----------



## Tips

G.P said:


> Wish Id had some dasheen now.


Same here 

However, I'm just too attached to my Poorboys Natural Look Dressing. 

Sometimes, denial is good.


----------



## Moggytom

Tips you do have a small sample of the stuf on its way sent first class today with your snow foam !


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> Tips you do have a small sample of the stuf on its way sent first class today with your snow foam !


Cheers Tom :thumb:

I'm actually dreading using the Espuma Dasheen sample, because I know I will like it. :thumb:

I feel like I'm cheating on my life partner Ms. Poorboys NLD.


----------



## Moggytom

Go on be naughty and try it when you get it  just think you can afford dasheen with how much you could sell poor boys lol


----------



## Tips

Last week, I nearly got caught cheating with RD50 by my faithful Gtechniq T1 and my fruity mistress Zaino Z-16. 

The poor Mrs Britemax CleanMax shampoo will be really upset when the new babysitter Espuma Astro turns up.









Oh, what a tangled web we weave ...


----------



## Moggytom

Lmao I've got piks of all my othe stuff ready to sell  espuma all the way now especially nowafter my cars been fully detailed paid by my dealer next week haha


----------



## Tips

You Slaaaaaaag 

(In the voice of Ross Kemp*)




*some dude from eastenders.


----------



## Moggytom

Haha it's all your fault for finding rd50 !


----------



## Tips

mk4ibizatom said:


> Haha it's all your fault for finding rd50 !


It's all there in the showroom threads Tom, you just gotta know what to look for. 

The 'pro' detailing fraternity have been using RD50 and Espuma products for years :thumb:


----------



## Samh92

What other product do espuma sell then tips?

As I'm curious to try a few of there stuff out, providing a good group buy


----------



## DMH-01

Samh92 said:


> What other product do espuma sell then tips?
> 
> As I'm curious to try a few of there stuff out, providing a good group buy


There's a list at the bottom of the first post matey...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=281768

The only product not on that list that's worth trying IMO is G202 :thumb:


----------



## Samh92

I mean do they have a huge range of products or is it only a few


----------



## MilesBetter

Their Retail site is here..... http://www.espumadirect.co.uk


----------



## Demetrios72

DMH-01 said:


> There's a list at the bottom of the first post matey...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=281768
> 
> The only product not on that list that's worth trying IMO is G202 :thumb:


G202 for sure mate :thumb:


----------



## jlw41

Demetri said:


> G202 for sure mate :thumb:


How does G202 compare to G101?


----------



## MilesBetter

jlw41 said:


> How does G202 compare to G101?


In my experience everybit as good, and I have found dilution rates make better VFM.


----------



## Samh92

Looking through their website, why are their products so cheap for 5litres and used by pro's, am I missing something?


----------



## Tips

Samh92 said:


> Looking through their website, why are their products so cheap for 5litres and used by pro's, am I missing something?


Re-read your statement, the answer is lurking in your words.


----------



## jlw41

MilesBetter said:


> In my experience everybit as good, and I have found dilution rates make better VFM.


I think ill stick to G101 probably works out the same value for money by the time ive paid postage :thumb:


----------



## Tips

jlw41 said:


> How does G202 compare to G101?


Taken from their website.

*Espuma G202 is the ultimate hard surface cleaner and degreaser. *Identical to Autosmart G101 but stronger and cheaper. *

*manufacturers blurb :thumb:


----------



## jlw41

Tips said:


> Taken from their website.
> 
> *Espuma G202 is the ultimate hard surface cleaner and degreaser. *Identical to Autosmart G101 but stronger and cheaper. *
> 
> *manufacturers blurb :thumb:


Cheers Tips the research man :lol:

Ill stick with the £8 G101 then :thumb:


----------



## Samh92

Tips said:


> Re-read your statement, the answer is lurking in your words.


----------



## G.P

mk4ibizatom said:


> Just a note for anyone getting dasheen used it tonight and its perfect Matt shine and smells amazing


And for those like me that did not order any, you should have


----------



## Moggytom

Il try get a pik up but it's easy to use and its a perfect Matt finish and smells amazing like I said in the other thread haha


----------



## G.P

mk4ibizatom said:


> like I said in the other thread haha


I did not want to reply in the other thread, Tips would tell me off. .


----------



## Tips

A thousand apologies in advance G.P 

The samples list thread is for interest / orders / payments etc.

This thread is for discussing all things Espuma :argie:

Thank you, pleasings.


----------



## G.P

Tips said:


> A thousand apologies in advance G.P
> 
> The samples list thread is for interest / orders / payments etc.
> 
> This thread is for discussing all things Espuma :argie:


I agree, only messing. .


----------



## GLN

Got a chance to try my sample from tips today following his instructions and a big thanks to tips for sending me the sample

sorry for the lighting was in the garage because of the weather but will get more picture outside on the weekend hopefully

RD50 was so easy to apply, a little amount went so far by applying with a brush so you need barley any to do a car. I really liked the finish it left nothing to glossy but nothing to matte that you couldn't tell that it hadn't been dressed hopefully later some more of the gloss wil be gone. Really like this Dressing and hope the durability lasts long and then it will defiantly be my number 1 dressing.

ill let the picture do the rest of the talking


----------



## Tips

Lovely pichers Paul. :argie:

Thanks for the RD50 feedback :thumb:

The initial gloss will fade down into a lovely satin patina.


----------



## Tips

First time I've ever seen my writing 'captured' on the interwebs.


----------



## jlw41

Tips' OCD writing :lol:


----------



## tzotzo

726 replies?
Must be the biggest thread for a tyre dressing.


----------



## Moggytom

biggest and the best


----------



## Tips

tzotzo said:


> 726 replies?
> Must be the biggest thread for a tyre dressing.


Give the thread a chance my friend, it's only a month old.


----------



## Trip tdi

Great results there, just the way I like a tyre dressing to perform, a nice deep sheen to the tyre walls :thumb:


----------



## Tips

davo3587 said:


> Rd 50 arrived today and applied to all wheels whilst weather was good, ive got to admit im very impressed, thanks guys


:thumb:


----------



## Tips

JBirchy said:


> I also bought a bottle from Dan the Man and i'm well impressed with it. Applied it to my tyres on the CC 3 weeks ago, and still after no wash, it looks superb.
> 
> Little snapshot of it on the tyres on a VW Golf i did on Saturday


:thumb:


----------



## jlw41

:lol:


----------



## Tips

James, can I pinch that as my new DW avatar.


----------



## S63

Tips said:


> James, can I pinch that as my new DW avatar.


Oh please do.


----------



## jlw41

Tips said:


> James, can I pinch that as my new DW avatar.


:lol: yeah go for it :thumb:


----------



## Tips

I'll get kicked out for not paying any DW subs 

... I bet some peeps would love to see that happen


----------



## jlw41

Tips said:


> I'll get kicked out for not paying any DW subs
> 
> ... I bet some peeps would love to see that happen


:lol:


----------



## Tips




----------



## jlw41

:lol: Ill start a range of t shirts for everyone to wear at the next Waxstock :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Another 5L of RD50 is available to purchase in Dan's Espuma sample buy. :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Moar RD50 pichers from the irrepressive JB :thumb:



JBirchy said:


>


----------



## Tips

MOAR pichers of RD50 coutesy of Col :thumb:



Bristle Hound said:


>


----------



## JBirchy

Cheers Tips - i'm especially loving the Tags you've put on this thread - Espumania has arrived!


----------



## Junior Bear

I thought that fiat had that dash sponge from asda used on its tyres?


----------



## DMH-01

Junior Bear said:


> I thought that fiat had that dash sponge from asda used on its tyres?


They got re-dressed with RD50 :thumb:


----------



## Nally

Nice oem finish on them


----------



## Tips

JBirchy said:


> Cheers Tips - i'm especially loving the Tags you've put on this thread - Espumania has arrived!


For all the tags I've ever added, I can't take responsibility for 'Espumania'.

That one is too cool for school, I have used it though  :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie

Cant wait to try this on my winter tyres lol


----------



## JBirchy

Hi Guys,

Took a pic before of RD50 on the trim of our Mini and thought i'd share it with you!










Beads really well and when the rain dries it doesn't leave any streaking! Picture is after 2 weeks, and it still looks brilliant on the tyres!


----------



## Junior Bear

I tried it on my scuttle panel, also got great results!


----------



## Bristle Hound

Junior Bear said:


> I thought that fiat had that dash sponge from asda used on its tyres?


Bloody Abarth if you don't mind :wave:

See http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=285120 Junior Bare :lol:


----------



## Tips

A great success with RD50 for the 2 x JB's in the house. :thumb:

I've not applied it on trim yet, but painted some jaded old rubber matts and they came our looking like brand new.


----------



## Tips

Currently available in Dan's Espuma Sample buy

2 litres of Espuma RD50 Long Life Tyre Dressing.
1 litre of Espuma Astro Car Shampoo.


----------



## vesko_m

Will try to get hold of 1L RD50 - can't wait to test it after reading about it here.


----------



## jlw41

vesko_m said:


> Will try to get hold of 1L RD50 - can't wait to test it after reading about it here.


Snap up one of the two left in dans thread :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Just 1 litre of Espuma Astro Car Shampoo left folks :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Applied the RD50 to my tyres yesterday, gave them a good going over with some APC and a scubbing brush. Applied the product using a sponge applicator pad.
Easy to apply.
Gave me a really nice matt finish to the tyres.
Very happy with this product.

Would recommend :thumb:


----------



## Tips

That's great to hear Demetri :thumb:

What brand of tyres did you apply the RD50 on please.

For me, the finish of RD50 looks better on my Toyo Proxes T1 Sport tyres than my previous Michelin Pilot Sports PS2 tyres.


----------



## Demetrios72

Tips said:


> That's great to hear Demetri :thumb:
> 
> What brand of tyres did you apply the RD50 on please.
> 
> For me RD50 looks even better on my Toyo Proxes T1 Sport than my previous Michelin Pilot Sports PS2 by comparison.


I applied it to Goodyear F1 Assymetrics 2, they look nice mate, a proper matt finish, was tempted to put another coat on


----------



## Tips

You know what - I've been playing with RD50 tyre dressing for the last couple of months and I've never tried two coats of it.

For once, one coat just seems about right. :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Tips said:


> You know what - I've been playing with RD50 tyre dressing for the last couple of months and I've never tried two coats of it.
> 
> For once, one coat just seems about right. :thumb:


Spot on mate!

I wanted to add the second coat just to see what more it could offer, but as you said, no need , one nice coat seems about right :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie

Got mine today so dressed my winters.

Brand new tyre with nothing on it at all



















Here is my choice of applicator for today, cheap cut up sponge










So after 1 coat



















And here is a comparison










And after 2 coats


----------



## Demetrios72

That looks very nice mate


----------



## Tips

Fantastic pichers BMW Shortie :thumb:

I usually spout off, one coat of RD50 is enough, but as it's a new set of tyres, then two coats of loveliness will suffice. :thumb:

Let those RD50 built-in tyre protectants soak in the rubbers, and cure overnight or longer if possible. (give the surfaces a light cursory wipe with a paper towel if you get the chance)

I've bought some new tyres and will probably apply two coats, just for the lols. :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie

Tips said:


> Fantastic pichers BMW Shortie :thumb:
> 
> I usually spout off, one coat of RD50 is enough, but as it's a new set of tyres, then two coats of loveliness will suffice. :thumb:
> 
> Let those RD50 built-in tyre protectants soak in the rubbers, and cure overnight or longer if possible. (give the surfaces a light cursory wipe with a paper towel if you get the chance)
> 
> I've bought some new tyres and will probably apply two coats, just for the lols. :thumb:


It definitely needed a second with the tyre being new.

They are staying in the garage overnight so will get plenty of time to soak in. Light wipe tomorrow or now?


----------



## Tips

BMW Shortie said:


> Light wipe tomorrow or now?


Light wipe at the end, let as much tyre dressing cure into the tyres as possible overnight. :thumb:

Hope that helps.


----------



## BMW Shortie

Tips said:


> Light wipe at the end, let as much tyre dressing cure into the tyres as possible overnight. :thumb:
> 
> Hope that helps.


Tempted to go look at them now after being on a few hours lol


----------



## Tips

BMW Shortie said:


> Tempted to go look at them now after being on a few hours lol


The magic usually happens overnight. :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie

Tips said:


> The magic usually happens overnight. :thumb:


Couldn't resist a quick look lol


----------



## Tips

Wow, that is curing along nicely :buffer:

Will you be coating the other side of the tyre too, it's your only chance while they are off the car.  :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Don't forget to spray your arch liners when you swap the wheels over!


----------



## BMW Shortie

Tips said:


> Wow, that is curing along nicely :buffer:
> 
> Will you be coating the other side of the tyre too, it's your only chance while they are off the car.  :thumb:


I hadn't thought about that but your right. Might as well whilst they are off. Especially as it might be Thursday before I can fit them.


----------



## Junior Bear

Pointless waste of product IMO


----------



## BMW Shortie

Junior Bear said:


> Pointless waste of product IMO


Might help long term to prevent rubber cracking with age. Keeping the rubber oiled?????


----------



## S63

What's the new avatar about Tipu?


----------



## Tips

BMW Shortie said:


> Might help long term to prevent rubber cracking with age. Keeping the rubber oiled?????


Might help, it does help. :thumb:

The protectants* in RD50, keep the tyres from losing their colour, cracking, oxidizing, and deteriorating, so why not do both sides, especially when you have a 'one off' chance to do so.

... don't tell JB our secret, half the things we do on our cars seem pointless to peeps outside of detailing, never mind DW peeps doubting us too. 

... as nobody wastes or buys too much product when it comes to detailing, eh.

*manufacturers blurb.


----------



## Tips

S63 said:


> What's the new avatar about Tipu?


Dunno John - I haven't changed mine, I'm still a sky blue winker :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie

Tips said:


> Might help, it does help. :thumb:
> 
> The protectants* in RD50, keep the tyres from losing their colour, cracking, oxidizing, and deteriorating, so why not do both sides, especially when you have a 'one off' chance to do so.
> 
> ... don't tell JB our secret, half the things we do on our cars seem pointless to peeps outside of detailing, never mind DW peeps doubting us too.
> 
> ... as nobody wastes or buys too much product when it comes to detailing, eh.
> 
> *manufacturers blurb.


Definitely not a waste of product then. :buffer::buffer:

Will be doing the inside from now on every time i swap from summers to winter


----------



## Tips

BMW Shortie said:


> Will be doing the inside from now on every time i swap from summers to winter.


... me too, but lets keep this little detail procedure to ourselves .... shushy. :thumb:


----------



## S63

Tips said:


> Dunno John - I haven't changed mine, I'm still a sky blue winker :thumb:


I'm hallosinating, must be the pills.


----------



## BMW Shortie

Tips said:


> ... me too, but lets keep this little detail procedure to ourselves .... shushy. :thumb:


My lips are sealed lol  lol


----------



## Junior Bear

Never had tyres standing long enough to crack tbh


----------



## Bristle Hound

Tips said:


> half the things we do on our cars seem pointless to peeps outside of detailing, never mind DW peeps doubting us too.
> 
> ... as nobody wastes or buys too much product when it comes to detailing, eh.


Couldn't have said it better myself Tips! :thumb:

Drives me bloody nuts this Detailing malarky! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Quick reviews on a couple of Espuma products

No photo's I'm afraid

*Astro Shampoo*

Following Tips recommend. I used 60ml in 10l of water.

I was surprised at the serious amount of foaming I got I'm my bucket. I used a lambs wool wash mitt. Most impressed with the lubricity and cleaning power of the shampoo.

After I washed the whole car there was still suds sliding down the bodywork.

Easily rinsed off with an open hose.

Only disconcerting bit about the Astro shampoo is that it smells very much like Fairy Liquid washing up liquid!

Going to have a few more washes, but I'm erring on the side of a 5l purchase of this.

*Crystal Green Glass Cleaner*

Sprayed directly onto the glass then wiped over the whole surface with a clean MF. Then used another clean MF to buff up.

Very impressed with the cleaning power. The glass is squeaky clean!

This product smells very much like Auto Finesse Crystal glass cleaner.

All in all I'm very pleased with both of these products.

Thanks again Dan for taking the time mate. Very much appreciated :thumb:

& thanks to Tips too :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Top review Col. :thumb:

Glad you enjoyed the Espuma Astro Shampoo, it is a fantastic no thrills car shampoo that can also be used in a snow foam lance for a touchless wash. 

I find the Astro built in rinse aid assists in a quicker wash/rinse experience, and thanks to a sample I received from Stuart (Spoony) without any further hesitation, I purchased 5 litres of Espuma Astro for £13.31 inc delivery. :thumb:

Yet to try Espuma Dasheen and Crystal Green, trying to find suitable smaller bottles to decant them into.


----------



## Trip tdi

This has got to be the longest tyre dressing thread on DW, certainly a record breaker here.

I have start my own thread on here soon, RD 55 tyre dressing; this will be my boosted version of RD 50 but with a slight twist, made by the Tipster his self


----------



## Tips

Trip tdi said:


> This has got to be the longest tyre dressing thread on DW, certainly a record breaker here.
> 
> I have start my own thread on here soon, RD 55 tyre dressing; this will be my boosted version of RD 50 but with a slight twist, made by the Tipster his self


Just for you Trip, and as you are fond of cakes, I'll add a scent of vanilla, cake mixture and a cherry on top of it.

RD501 - the best just got a little better. :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

Tips said:


> Just for you Trip, and as you are fond of cakes, I'll add a scent of vanilla, cake mixture and a cherry on top of it.
> 
> RD501 - the best just got a little better. :thumb:


Mr Tip's how do you know I like my cakes, I love my cakes  you are spot on there :thumb:

I want Tip's ultimate special ingredient in there, some Garam Masala, to spice things up, Hows that


----------



## Tips

Trip tdi said:


> I want Tip's ultimate special ingredient in there, some Garam Masala, to spice things up, Hows that


Will do Trip - I'll get RD501 all spicy for ya, Apna stylee. :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

Tips said:


> Will do Trip - I'll get RD501 all spicy for ya, Apna stylee. :thumb:


I like the Apna Panna Style, :thumb: Make sure it is Veggi Hot, and finger licking good at the same time


----------



## G.P

Bristle Hound said:


> *Astro Shampoo*
> 
> Following Tips recommend. I used 60ml in 10l of water.
> 
> I was surprised at the serious amount of foaming I got I'm my bucket. I used a lambs wool wash mitt. Most impressed with the lubricity and cleaning power of the shampoo.
> 
> After I washed the whole car there was still suds sliding down the bodywork.
> 
> Easily rinsed off with an open hose.
> 
> Only disconcerting bit about the Astro shampoo is that it smells very much like Fairy Liquid washing up liquid!
> 
> Going to have a few more washes, but I'm erring on the side of a 5l purchase of this.


I do think AF's Lather lubricity is slightly better, but not better enough for me to justify the extra £'s. .

RD50 does look great on tyre's & mudflaps, will see how long it last's. .


----------



## Tips

Espuma recommend 1-2% dilution ratio for Astro in a typical wash bucket.

Having played with various shampoo measurements, Astro at that dilution is way too slick & sudsy on the car.

75ml of Astro is perfect in a 12litre bucket for me, but I'm also using an Adam's Washpad and that kit is a serious 'out of control' suds maker.


----------



## tarbyonline

Tempted to grab some of this espuma gear myself, Amazon selling it with free super saver delivery so gets round the extortionate delivery price to cross the Irish sea. Can't justify rd50 as will never use it all tho


----------



## RedUntilDead

G.P said:


> RD50 does look great on tyre's & mudflaps, will see how long it last's. .


Not read the whole thread so sorry if this has been mentioned.
I have used rd50 on my winter hack. Granted they are brand new tyres but after a quick wash with my normal carwash solution, left to not fully dry and you can tell the tyre still has "something" on them after a long weekend touring Anglesey:thumb: It was only a quick play with a new toy as I was pressed for time (9pm thursday before we headed off in the morning) 
I used the stuff on everything plastic i.e dash door cards, dash, bumpers act which had all faded. Not perfect after the first application but 100% better:doublesho I have used a few so called restorers that didnt work this well and I dont think this was RD50s intended purpose in life.
Really good stuff.


----------



## Tips

Nice to see Espuma RD50 has multiple uses.

So far I've applied RD50 on tyres, rubber matts & windscreen scuttle panel with stunning effect. :thumb:


----------



## G.P

Tips said:


> rubber matts


Did they not become slippy?


----------



## Tips

G.P said:


> Did they not become slippy?


Nope - brushed on and left to dry for a weekend and paper towel blotted off any residues. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

a little test for it

Before









After









It's on one of my 7.5 tonners...... should test it well :thumb:


----------



## Tips

that's one holy mother of an RD50 tyre dressing road test.

I hope RD50 had a week to cure on them tyres to stand a chance.









Thanks jamie s :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Some rd50 porn for you

After three days


----------



## Tips

RD50 looks great on them Hankooks. :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie

Tips said:


> RD50 looks great on them Hankooks. :thumb:


+1 Totally agreed


----------



## Demetrios72

Hi guys n gals :wave:

Here are my findings with Espuma RD50

Thanks to Dan for the group buy :thumb:

G101 APC to clean tyres
Used a foam applicator pad
Went on very nice

A fantastic tyre dressing


























Thanks for looking


----------



## Tips

Sometimes, words are not necessary, great pichers & review Demetri. :thumb:


----------



## rapidTS

not a great pic ( no buffing) . just to show the small amount needed.

after one week and a quick wash with pressure water; tyres are shiny and black like day 1.

great value.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mr Shoelaces

I see the RD50 is now on offer and discounted on the Espuma Direct web site!


----------



## Tips

rapidTS

So little RD50 looking so good on your tyres, thanks for the pichers. :thumb:

Tips

ps - What a classy tyre brush applicator :argie:


----------



## Junior Bear

Can also be applied in the rain lol, crazy stuff


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Can also be applied in the rain lol, crazy stuff


You can apply RD50 in the rain. 

Amazeballs. :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Jut doing my bit to get this thread to 1000 posts 



Btw tips I've changed to a envy brush instead of a sponge. Uses more product but starting to find it easier and I prefer the over applied finish


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Jut doing my bit to get this thread to 1000 posts


Brilliant, I honestly didn't think of that. 



Junior Bear said:


> Btw tips I've changed to a envy brush instead of a sponge.


Totally agree there JB :thumb:

The el cheapo paintbrush is my favourite method for RD50 tyre application, granted - it uses more product, but it works into the tyres, patterns and grooves better.

... those envy brushes are too damn good for tyre dressings. :thumb:


----------



## BMW Shortie

Loving my 20p sponge cut up into cubes lol


----------



## John.C

Been after some of this for a while now ... so quick search in google and just ordered 5L with free delivery for £35.80:thumb: seems like a pretty good pice to me

oh it was from amazon aswell:thumb:


cant wait to give it a go , hope its as good as it seems on this thread wich must be the longest tyre dressing thread in the world , especialy all on one dressing :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Tips

That's the best price I can find RD50 including free delivery.

Espumadirect also have RD50 for sale at £23.57 a whopping 30% of rrp but not including delivery. 

Enjoy your purchase John.C :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Tips said:


> Espumadirect also have RD50 for sale at £23.57 a whopping 30% of rrp but not including delivery.


Your forgetting the VAT as well, it's £36.62 delivered :thumb:


----------



## Tips

DMH-01 said:


> Your forgetting the VAT as well, it's £36.62 delivered :thumb:


The number of times I've been caught out adding products to basket then seeing VAT & delivery charges added then thinking it can stay in the basket for a few more days.


----------



## Junior Bear

i cant believe how cheap the prices are on amazon now


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> i cant believe how cheap the prices are on amazon now


I picked up 5 litres of Espuma Astro Car Shampoo for £13.31 inc vat and delivery. :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Tips said:


> I picked up 5 litres of Espuma Astro Car Shampoo for £13.31 inc vat and delivery. :thumb:


This or the Britemax Clean Max Tips?


----------



## Tips

Bristle Hound said:


> This or the Britemax Clean Max Tips?


Arrghhh - you got me on the 'spot' there bruv. :thumb:

.... but I have ownership of them both* tee, hee, chortle, chortle.

In a nutshell, Britemax Cleanmax for the winter grime and Espuma Astro for the light spring and summer maintenance washes.

*I own a few more shampers, that I care not to admit on here.

White van, take me away. :car:


----------



## Tips

Bristle Hound said:


> This or the Britemax Clean Max Tips?


Answered in a PM Col - with a pretty bow tied around it. :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound

Tips said:


> Answered in a PM Col - with a pretty bow tied around it. :thumb:


You are too nice to me Tips :wave:


----------



## Samh92

As I've finally got to use this today I thought I'd share a picture of how it's turnt out on my tyres


----------



## John.C

Looks bob on that , not used mine yet since it was delivered last week ... Waiting for it to go above freezing so I can give the car a wash 😉


----------



## Trip tdi

Tips said:


> Will do Trip - I'll get RD501 all spicy for ya, Apna stylee. :thumb:


Thanks Tip's you are the man on here :thumb: Love the apna stylee 
Tip's Can you place some cheeka and langan mix for me, love it veggie hot as you know


----------



## Samh92

John.C said:


> Looks bob on that , not used mine yet since it was delivered last week ... Waiting for it to go above freezing so I can give the car a wash 😉


Looks bob? Lol


----------



## Tips

Samh92 said:


> As I've finally got to use this today I thought I'd share a picture of how it's turnt out on my tyres


Fantastic low sheen finish on your tyres, Samh92









Your alloys are in stunning condition too. :thumb:


----------



## Samh92

Tips said:


> Fantastic low sheen finish on your tyres, Samh92
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your alloys are in stunning condition too. :thumb:


Cheers tips  no signs of all flick up the side and I drove on a freshly salted road early hours of this morning, I'm impressed


----------



## John.C

Samh92 said:


> Looks bob? Lol


Ha ha .. As in good lol


----------



## ivor2

hi guys is the 1litre sample buy for rd 50 still active , massive thread !


----------



## Tips

ivor2 said:


> hi guys is the 1litre sample buy for rd 50 still active , massive thread !


The group buy for RD50 is finished, but if there's enough "stated" interest in that thread, I'm sure Dan will oblige with another round of sales.


----------



## stantheman

Tips said:


> The group buy for RD50 is finished, but if there's enough "stated" interest in that thread, I'm sure Dan will oblige with another round of sales.


There's another list started by Dan for the RD50 over on the 'samples' section. :thumb:
Btw Tips, where are you man? :wave:


----------



## G.P

stantheman said:


> Tips, where are you man? :wave:


^ This???


----------

